# Wii GameCube Backup Launcher 0.1 Theta



## WiiGator (Feb 7, 2009)

Purpose: Run GameCube backups on the Wii.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N6946KPF
Mirror: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4757

In the source archive there are the binaries as archive included. You will need to first to extract gcbackup0.1_v7.tgz and then gcbackup0.1_theta.tgz.

Not all games are working and it still contains bugs. If you have a problem don't send me a message. Just post in the forum. You will get a faster answer.
Check first: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Gam...patibility_List

Don't start complaining that a game is not working. You have the source code and can fix the bug. I do this in my free time and I don't get paid for it.

There is a video showing it in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xak8qdMKbU&fmt=18

WiiGator

It is prohibited to use any of the software to illegally copy games, they are intended only to create and play legal backups of games that you own. In some countries or regions it is still illegal to make copies of games that you own, check with your local authorities if you are unsure. I cannot be held responsible for any misuse of these programs. The use of any of the above software is done so at your own risk. If you mess something up or anything undesirable (ie: loss of warranty, brick, lawsuits, jailtime) happens because of any of these programs, it is your own fault. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!

Short Instructions:
1. Run miospatcher
2. Press X (only one time!), if you want to use Wii Backup Launcher or Wii disc channel to start.
3. Press A
4. Run rungcbackup
5. Press A and play your game

This application theoretical can brick your Wii and make it unusable. It was written to be safe as possible. If something fails it should only have effect on the GameCube mode. You should still be able to use Wii mode and repair it by installing a MIOS with a WAD installer.

Thanks to WiiShizzza for the graphic
Thanks to Waninkoko
Thanks to ppc_gba
Thanks to all people who will handle the most noobish noobs here
Thanks to all testers


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

First OMG! I


----------



## Dakota76 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yay at least im second

Oooops i was so excited i forgot to say Thanx


----------



## Snave2008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing stuff. Downloading now and can't wait to help out with combustibility charts and what not.

Thank you!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot, this is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll try it right away!


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

ye yes yes yes


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## WB3000 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for contributing open source software! I don't have many Gamecube backups on hand, but I'll be sure to give this a try.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay, I unarchived read the Readme, but what folders exactly am I transferring to an SD?

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you so much. I appreciate all of your hard work. Thank you!!


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wiigator I hope you haven't gone to bed because you just cheated your way by copying and pasting. The compatibility links is:

"http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Gamecube_Backup_Launcher_Compatibility_List"

And nice work.


----------



## computerboy (Feb 7, 2009)

AWSOME THANKS!!! Just before I go to bed and 5 min before tomorrow wich means you kept your promise LOL


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

WiiGator, compatibility link is wrong

Go Here: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Gam...patibility_List


----------



## icefireicefire (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't use backups, but WiiGator I must thank you for releasing your source code. Not many people in the wii scene have been doing this, and it almost never hurts anyone to have it out there,

Nice job.


----------



## ackers (Feb 7, 2009)

holy shit 71 users reading topic already!

now 85


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Someone should make a bug report thread so that people don't *flog the blog* section.

Lol @ bold


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

it's like an insect swarm 119 users


----------



## Miles (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for this a lot!
I've been waiting for something like this for a long long time!


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, just installed this. Works great! I used MIOS v4 / rungcbackup + Wii Backup Launcher to install. Is there a way to direct boot the backup from the disc channel without the Backuploader screen? IIRC, linkinworm did it.


----------



## j.m.g.a (Feb 7, 2009)

How to burn backups?


----------



## Dodi (Feb 7, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> Ok, just installed this. Works great! I used MIOS v4 / rungcbackup + Wii Backup Launcher to install. Is there a way to direct boot the backup from the disc channel without the Backuploader screen? IIRC, linkinworm did it.


Yeh I want to know this aswell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks alot WiiGator, it works great!


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Feb 7, 2009)

Linkinworm uses Waninkoko's MIOS.

Can anyone mirror it?

I know I'm a tester and I already have this version, but I still want the source.


----------



## smurphyzeke (Feb 7, 2009)

Very awesome, when I get money I need to donate to you and Wanin


----------



## skyvan (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome...Thanks


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Arm the Homeless said:
			
		

> Linkinworm uses Waninkoko's MIOS.
> 
> Can anyone mirror it?
> 
> I know I'm a tester and I already have this version, but I still want the source.



Waninkoko just posted it at his site.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Arm the Homeless said:
			
		

> Linkinworm uses Waninkoko's MIOS.
> 
> Can anyone mirror it?
> 
> I know I'm a tester and I already have this version, but I still want the source.


The only difference between WiiGator's MIOS and Waninkoko's is that Wanin's support's multidisc & disc channel, right?


----------



## sess (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahahaha a bug just happened to me. I was trying to install the MIOS with an USB adapter (which didn't work) and I came back to the sysmenu to change the connection. The sysmenu screen was like all white, seemed like it was zoomed all the way in the background, LOL. I could still see the cursor, which was as large as my 14" TV.

I just turned off my Wii and turned it back on and it was "fixed". hahaha...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 7, 2009)

Works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mirror is available here: http://ndss.nl/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=9556 (just click on download) for those who need it.


----------



## Phratt (Feb 7, 2009)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

Im ganna play soul calibur 2 with this!


----------



## acesniper (Feb 7, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! 221 people in 20 min!


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for this Wiigator.  I'm gonna chill out and wait until someone writes a tutorial.  I figured that this would probably be as easy to set up as Backup Loader was, but I guess I'm still a newbie after all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job though bro.  Seriously awesome stuff here.


----------



## gumbo (Feb 7, 2009)

awesome wiigator! gonna go test sonic ab2


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 7, 2009)

Where can i put #'s on the Compat Matrix? I have a report for 007 NightFire.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you very much. You rocks! Now I can play Megaman Network Transmission, Zelda Wind Waker, and a few other games I always want! Cheers!!


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Arm the Homeless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The difference is that in my version you need to press a button. At least that was the case in the last version which I have seen from Waninkoko.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> Where can i put #'s on the Compat Matrix? I have a report for 007 NightFire.



You have to register on the Wiki to edit it. If you are registered, theres an edit button under the big header in the blue image thing that envelopes the page.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> Where can i put #'s on the Compat Matrix? I have a report for 007 NightFire.


What do you mean? This game isn't working, I don't understand what you mean. Just go to the wiki and edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: OH, #'s like 123456 007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do that, hold on


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 7, 2009)

@Mrkinator
Thanks, i dont really know Wiki formatting and dont want to screw up something.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2009)

when i use the mios patcher im getting an error when i connect to the internet...it says initializing internet. then gives me an error of -116


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> @Mrkinator
> Thanks, i dont really know Wiki formatting and dont want to screw up something.


Neither do I actually, but I guessed.

It's there now, feel free to put it in


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 7, 2009)

Alright, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but all the folders in the zip are the source, correct?  And I just unzip the zip within the...erm, zip, and then put those on my memory card, and I put the MIOS on the root of my card as well...right?  

I'm really a n00b when it comes to this stuff, so I just want to be sure I'm doing it right before I proceed with this.  

Thanks in advance for the help with this.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, the file he provided is the source, but includes the compiled stuff inside another zip file. you use those files and put them on your SD card (It should only be 2 folders)


----------



## acesniper (Feb 7, 2009)

So can we boot games through the disc channel like in Softmii?


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

Can somebody please make an tutorial for wifi users and non wifi users


----------



## r3l4x (Feb 7, 2009)

Cyberxion said:
			
		

> Alright, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but all the folders in the zip are the source, correct?  And I just unzip the zip within the...erm, zip, and then put those on my memory card, and I put the MIOS on the root of my card as well...right?
> 
> I'm really a n00b when it comes to this stuff, so I just want to be sure I'm doing it right before I proceed with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help with this.



That should be all you need, the instructions in the zip which contains the actual compiled gc backuplauncher are pretty easy to follow, so you should be ok.

I just want to know what the actual difference is between the MIOS that wanin posted on his site and the ones that are mentioned in the readme.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

acesniper said:
			
		

> So can we boot games through the disc channel like in Softmii?


Yes


----------



## acesniper (Feb 7, 2009)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> Can somebody please make an tutorial for wifi users and non wifi users


Read the readme


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

r3l4x he already posted the difference. His version you press a button after putting the game in.


----------



## acesniper (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it possible to save the game saves on the Wii memory or SD card. (I lost my GC memory card.) nvm, i found it.


----------



## sess (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> acesniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I couldn't get it to boot up with Riiski/Softmii. I have to load the Launcher to boot it, because the Disc Channels automatically reboots my Wii. :/


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't believe so right now. Go find a memory card or play without one for now.

And Mrkinator check your PMs real quick.


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Feb 7, 2009)

acesniper said:
			
		

> Is it possible to save the game saves on the Wii memory or SD card. (I lost my GC memory card.)


No. When the Wii is in Gamecube mode it essentially is a Gamecube.

It's physically blocked to Wii features.


----------



## forbore (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you so much and good job!!!


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome wiigator simply awesome.

Now on to my question dose this support Multigame (put more then one iso on a DVD?) I heard it has support for multidisc but thats different from what im asking


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Feb 7, 2009)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> when i use the mios patcher im getting an error when i connect to the internet...it says initializing internet. then gives me an error of -116



Same here.

edit: just used waninkokos


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

To run through the Disc Channel,  I believe you need to have cIOSCORP/Riskii/SoftMii.

I can run through the DC perfectly, SoftMii could be why


----------



## sess (Feb 7, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> To run through the Disc Channel,  I believe you need to have cIOSCORP/Riskii/SoftMii.
> 
> I can run through the DC perfectly, SoftMii could be why



I don't see why, since SoftMii is just Riiski with newest preloader (which I have) and custom health screens, right?

Oh well, it's working, that's what matters now. Just reported on the compab. list that Fire Emblem works just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again, WiiGator!


----------



## junior600 (Feb 7, 2009)

hallo everyone,for the moment i don't have a coonection wifi in wii.Can i copy th mios file in the sd?if yes where can i search the mios file?


----------



## Gh0sT5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you WiiGator, Waninkoko and all other helpers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt have to patch the mIOS as I had already patched it in order to get SDGecko to work.

I must say the games that stop and stutter on SDBoot work flawlessly on this backup launcher.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 7, 2009)

i have softmii 0.9.5 but when i try to launch an game cube disc from the disc channel my wii reboot when i try to start


----------



## Don Killah (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to anyone who made this huge scene step happen.


----------



## waninkoko (Feb 7, 2009)

Differences between my CMIOS and Wiigator's CMIOS.

- Mine is based on MIOS v8, Wiigator's is based on v5/v6 if I'm not wrong.
- My loader is a little more simple for newbies (insert disc and run, no need to choose for video mode).
- Includes support for my Multigame Loader (that I expect to release tomorrow).

That's all.


----------



## r3l4x (Feb 7, 2009)

junior600 said:
			
		

> hallo everyone,for the moment i don't have a coonection wifi in wii.Can i copy th mios file in the sd?if yes where can i search the mios file?



Read the readme included with the compiled loader, it has all the links for v4, v5 and v8, just pick one they all work.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice music btw Waninkoko in the installer.


----------



## Dunphy (Feb 7, 2009)

Great job Waninkoko. Fantastic to be able to play Winning Eleven6 FE again after all these years. Huge thanks.


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the file he provided is the source, but includes the compiled stuff inside another zip file. you use those files and put them on your SD card (It should only be 2 folders)


Got it working.  At first I had no idea where to put the MIOS, but that was resolved by paying attention to the error that came up when it failed to find it.  Now to load up a game!


----------



## Dodi (Feb 7, 2009)

Why does this not read my current save files on the Memory Card?
Does it make a different save from the original?


----------



## Don Killah (Feb 7, 2009)

i guess i'll wait for waninoko's release to compare both of them, i really do like the multi iso disc method


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2009)

so to change gamecube games would i just turn the power off? because i dont want to do anything to mess up my wii


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 7, 2009)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> Differences between my CMIOS and Wiigator's CMIOS.
> 
> - Mine is based on MIOS v8, Wiigator's is based on v5/v6 if I'm not wrong.
> - My loader is a little more simple for newbies (insert disc and run, no need to choose for video mode).
> ...


Both of you guys rock so hard.  Very well done guys.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 7, 2009)

Odd problem tho, the 1st time you start a game, it does not find your saves, after that it is fine.
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 8, 2009)

Here you guys go, pretty good quality video of the loader in action (It might still be processing, it should be up in a few minutes)


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

so i can load the GC backups with the Wii backup launcher gamma?


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 8, 2009)

Dodi said:
			
		

> Why does this not read my current save files on the Memory Card?
> Does it make a different save from the original?



ppc_gba already detected that this is only working with his 3rd party nyko memory card, if I understood him correctly.


----------



## MickeyBlue (Feb 8, 2009)

Mucha Gracia WiiGator  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tested Mario Party 7 (PAL) and it works


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 8, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Dodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean you can only save with a third party card?


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 8, 2009)

can somebody give me an ansewr about booting from disc channel
my wii restart when i try to launch form disc chanel


----------



## Wiimote (Feb 8, 2009)

Wiigator sei un grande!

I know one thing ..

Will see one day the rescue via SD?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Does that mean you can only save with a third party card?



No he's saying 3rd party cards are having problems.


----------



## acesniper (Feb 8, 2009)

The video doesn't work Mrkinator


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 8, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: Maybe you can only read old saves with a 3rd party memory card, we need to test it more.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 8, 2009)

Do MultiGame Discs created by GCOS Multigame v4f work yet?

And with my 3rd party card (Madcatz) After starting the game 1 time, the mem card works. The 1st time no saves are detected. The 2nd time they are.


----------



## acesniper (Feb 8, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> Do MultiGame Discs created by GCOS Multigame v4f work yet?


Wanin will release a miltidisc loader tomorrow.


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 8, 2009)

Dr Eggman said:
			
		

> Do MultiGame Discs created by GCOS Multigame v4f work yet?
> 
> And with my 3rd party card (Madcatz) After starting the game 1 time, the mem card works. The 1st time no saves are detected. The 2nd time they are.



Yes, multigame is supported and GCOS v4f is working.


----------



## bebs (Feb 8, 2009)

i think there is a problem when you try to launch a different GC game region.

i got black screen, but when i push buttons the wii is still working


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 8, 2009)

@WiiGator:

Could you take a look at the changes of r9 of patchmii:
http://code.google.com/p/patchmii-core/updates/list

I noticed you didn't integrate this patch into the installer, and i wonder if this could be the source for the problems some people are reporting with the online installation.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Yes, multigame is supported and GCOS v4f is working.



One which cMIOS? Your's or Waninkoko's?

And Wiipower, I think you are correct since I can't get the network mode to work yet WAD installs work fine... except it's not the right WAD file that I'm installing.


----------



## Snave2008 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have just been murdering Luigi's Mansion, thanks so much WiiGator! No troubles at all with install and the games load perfectly through the disk channel. 

I haven't burnt any games multi game disks yet - when you put the disk in does it just flash up asking you what game you want to start?

EDIT - Just read the feature list for GCOS V4F and it seems that is exactly what it does!


----------



## Cyman (Feb 8, 2009)

Again, thank you so much for this fine release. I really appreciate all the work you put in such projects! Great!


----------



## vettacossx (Feb 8, 2009)

I Dont know how to edit the wiki proper but i can tell you that XGRA (extreme G racing association)

loads up fine but after you hit start it gives a message : error has occurred please power down console...Just thought i would share that here seems i didnt see a actual THREAD to report GC compat and i wont report if we HAVE to edit that non user friendly wiki compat (as far as using it its fine but contributing to it is less that "simple" for me....anyway hopefully someone makes an actual freekin thread to report compat...at any rate this is an amazing release i am thankful for infinitely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for this amazing benchmark in homebrew development I will surely look foward to this as it further develops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait for the next CSM release now! wonder if itll be in there!?


----------



## TheBlackLink (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm, so far this loader is working excellently. My backup Action Replay is working just fine.

Though Phantasy Star Online Ep. I&II (Not Plus) doesn't load. For me it just hangs at a black screen.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations for another great achievement to WiiGator+Waninkoko+all the contributors.
I have all my original GC games so I probably won't be using this too much but it's awesome you managed to get backups running for both the Wii and Gamecube.
I hope the Zelda Collector's Edition (Majora's Mask in particular) works well because it's the one game I'd like to play. I have the original, I got it from Nintendo's Stars Catalogue back in the day, but since I'm a collector I keep it sealed in the plastic, so playing a backup would be useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the multigame discs, will there be a new tool to create them? Because some years ago I used the Viper multi boot iso creator for my modded GC (I have 2 GCs, 1 purple original and 1 platinum modded with Qoob sx) and I wonder if we'll need a new tool to create multigame discs.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 8, 2009)

TheBlackLink said:
			
		

> Hmm, so far this loader is working excellently. My backup Action Replay is working just fine.
> 
> Though Phantasy Star Online Ep. I&II (Not Plus) doesn't load. For me it just hangs at a black screen.


Im pretty sure those will never run since you needed the GC lan adapter (or something else) to run it. Those can't connect to wii and you can't use the Wii's wifi.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

vettacossx said:
			
		

> I Dont know how to edit the wiki proper but i can tell you that XGRA (extreme G racing association)
> 
> loads up fine but after you hit start it gives a message : error has occurred please power down console...Just thought i would share that here seems i didnt see a actual THREAD to report GC compat and i wont report if we HAVE to edit that non user friendly wiki compat (as far as using it its fine but contributing to it is less that "simple" for me....anyway hopefully someone makes an actual freekin thread to report compat...at any rate this is an amazing release i am thankful for infinitely
> 
> ...



What region is the game?

and for PSO Ep 1 and 2, I can't get that to work even with a retail disc on my Wii.

And TyrianCubed the Collectors Edition LOADS but no game can be selected since it crashes once hitting A/Start


----------



## Jytach (Feb 8, 2009)

250 User(s) are reading this topic (149 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)

We all love you.


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My third-party card is working fine.  The loader won't work if I have it in before I load a game, but after that it works fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm burning Zelda Collectors Edition as we speak.  I'm not signed up to edit the wiki, so I'll report back here once it's done and I've had a chance to test it out.

EDIT II: Nope.  The disk itself works, but once you choose the game, it goes to a blank screen and nothing else happens.  I was really looking forward to playing this too.  Oh well.


----------



## gumbo (Feb 8, 2009)

i was just thinking of burning the zelda collectors edition but i read it has problems, maybe we could try extracting the .tgc for majoras mask then convert to .gcm then .iso and burn that?

should i try? ive already got it extracted and converted


----------



## Dodi (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhh so you have to remove the memory card, load the game and then put it back in?

EDIT:
Nope doesn't work


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cyberxion said:
			
		

> EDIT: I'm burning Zelda Collectors Edition as we speak.  I'm not signed up to edit the wiki, so I'll report back here once it's done and I've had a chance to test it out.



Sign up, you can be one of the ones to add to the "Confirmed" section of the Collectors edition not working. You don't even need an email.


----------



## brianx (Feb 8, 2009)

where is the download link to the patcher?


----------



## Serberus (Feb 8, 2009)

I was crossing my fingers ALL DAY today, I come here and BOOM!!!!  there are such things a miricales.  WiiGator and waninkoko, you just made my WEEK!!!!


----------



## brianx (Feb 8, 2009)

And can someone plz put this in the wii- Hacking topic... or side of the forum?


----------



## TheBlackLink (Feb 8, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> TheBlackLink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I see. I forgot about the lan adapter settings for that game.

@Golfman
Do you mean that the retail version won't load through the backup loader, or it wont play for you at all? My retail copy works just fine.


----------



## TrickyTony (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks to everyone involved on this!

Edit: Nevermind my question, I am an idiot.


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Cyberxion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll do that.


----------



## George290506 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Thank you WIIGATOR for your contribution to the WII scene, once again.
Tomorrow is WANINKOKO's turn.*

By the way, *Theta* is from the 8th letter of the Greek alphabet! Are you using it by purpose... ? (you know what I mean!)


----------



## highanimalhouse (Feb 8, 2009)

I've had a few games (like Ikuraga  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that don't work on the program, do I need to patch the GCN games before I burn it?

BTW, thanks to WiiGator and Waninkoko (can't wait for yours soon)....seriously this makes the Wii the BEST modding system ever. With this, Wii backups & Wii emulators, I don't see how it can get any better!


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

TheBlackLink said:
			
		

> @Golfman
> Do you mean that the retail version won't load through the backup loader, or it wont play for you at all? My retail copy works just fine.



Won't work at all if I have a memory card in, however I tried again a second ago without a memory card and it loads. It must be because the memory card had the internet settings saved on it.

And Theta is along the lines of Alpha, Beta, Charlie, Delta, I forget E and F and G and the rest but T is Theta. So the version is 0.1T


----------



## TheBlackLink (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> TheBlackLink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O I C. That would make sense. So you got it working normally w/o the loader?


----------



## brianx (Feb 8, 2009)

And plz fix an channel for this GC Backup lancher 0.1


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Feb 8, 2009)

TrickyTony said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone involved on this!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind my question, I am an idiot.



Probably did the same as me and forgot to rename to boot.dol


----------



## s0ul3n (Feb 8, 2009)

Zelda Collectors Edition (NTSC-U) works fine for me...

i had a 3.1 Pal wii and choose Mios v8.

burnt on a Maxxel DvD-R (12cm) at 4x....

all works fine but cant get out of the game anymore... "Blackout"

but the rest works....


AND yes Majoras Mask WORKS!


/Edit btw start it with Rebooter option!, all another options are not working for me


----------



## gumbo (Feb 8, 2009)

s0ul3n said:
			
		

> Zelda Collectors Edition (NTSC-U) works fine for me...
> 
> i had a 3.1 Pal wii and choose Mios v8.
> 
> ...



interesting, maybe Mios v8 has something to do with it?


----------



## bebs (Feb 8, 2009)

i m locked on v5....i choose v8, but still V5...


----------



## smurphyzeke (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Zelda Multigame disc and can't get the Collector's Edition working. It loads the game, but when I select one of the games from it goes to a black screen.

I have Mios 8, do I need 5 also?


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 8, 2009)

Fixed the video (someone said it wasn't working...)


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

The Zeldas Collector's Edition is having problems for most people. One person said he got it to work, however quite a few others can't.

Can someone help me with GCOS? I can't get the DVD9 setup right, it jsut doesn't give me the file in step 2.


----------



## ppc_gba (Feb 8, 2009)

I was wrong about 1st party memory cards not being able to be read. It looks like the games are saving/loading from a different filename. When I attempted to start a game that already had a savefile from a multidisc , it asked me to make a new file, which lead me to believe it couldn't read the card. Now I see that it made a duplicate save lol! So I can't seem to continue game saves that I saved while playing from sdboot. I'll have to dump the duplicate saves and compare them. Also, it looks like the date on saved games is wrong, but this could just be a wii issue.

I don't know what is wrong about mario kart dd pal 50hz, I think the loader has an issue with 50hz games, since i'm pretty sure my tv will handle it. If you load up mario kart pal, and only hear mario's voice, just push left on the control stick and hit A to select 60Hz mode.


----------



## Cyberxion (Feb 8, 2009)

s0ul3n said:
			
		

> /Edit btw start it with Rebooter option!, all another options are not working for me


Yup, that's the trick.  Or so it seems.  See, I get audio, but no video.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Alright, so when I try the NES games, I get no video.  When I try the N64 games, they work.  Weird.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks a lot i downloaded your link to show support xD


----------



## ppc_gba (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, I identified that the problem is in the gc backup launcher and not sdboot (and possibly only occurs for multidiscs).
That name of the gci file is wrong, for Smash Bros for example:
--SuperSmashBros0110290334
instead of
01-GALE-SuperSmashBros0110290334

I guess it might not be finding the disc id wherever it's looking for it in memory.
Maybe someone who has a working single game disc, and a memory card that's compatible with NuGaSa could check if this happens to them as well.


----------



## Link5084 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow so many people in this topic


----------



## Wiimote (Feb 8, 2009)

ppc_gba in the future you can save on SD?


----------



## MickeyBlue (Feb 8, 2009)

Re Hi All : (Multigame) Mario y Amigos (PAL) It's Works


----------



## Trune (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried Skies of Arcadia Legends PAL, it doesn't run in PAL or PAL60 mode, but boots in NTSC or 480P mode. Similarily, NTSC mode runs considerably faster than 480P mode yet both display it at the same resolution (480i).


Edit: Saving constantly 'corrupts'.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone here tried GCOS?


----------



## spanishnerd (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried Wave Race Blue Storm, and i've got:

An error has occurred. Turn the power OFF and check GDN Instruction booklet

Since I don't know how to edit the Comp. List, I say it here.


Anyway, great work Wiigator ^^


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

What region is the game? And to edit you have to register (You don't need an email so its quick)


----------



## nasgotti (Feb 8, 2009)

waninkoko said:
			
		

> Differences between my CMIOS and Wiigator's CMIOS.
> 
> - Mine is based on MIOS v8, Wiigator's is based on v5/v6 if I'm not wrong.
> - My loader is a little more simple for newbies (insert disc and run, no need to choose for video mode).
> ...




OK couple question How can i get your MIOS i went to your site i think but its in the form of just a dol file and it said somethign like i need a wad file i just dont get it. Also where can i get the multi game loader The only reason i want this game cube launcher is for one game and one game only its the Multi boot game with 2500 + games on it with nintendo sega and pc and turbo graffx games that is the disc i want to load but its game cube not wii so i dont know anyways somethign wierd keeps happening i got wiigators gcloader and mios but when i go to load the disc for some reason it automatically starts up my snes emulator and doesnt even work then when i try another load option like auto detect it just goes black so im confused if someone could help me get this one game jumpin id be greatful


----------



## s0ul3n (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeahh i tryed GCOS with theese games:

Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2 
Zelda Four Swords
Zelda windwaker

all NTSC-U games, Iso mode are NTSC / USA,

it boot automatically Metroid Prime 2 Echoes...

i cant choose want, when i tryed push reset its blackout


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

is the mios wad file supposed to be only 181kb?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Feb 8, 2009)

I cant believe it runs off the disk channel! I really want Japanese games (especially dobutsu no mori plus) but thats hard to find. This is awesome tho. Thanks much!


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 8, 2009)

I found that if I press A (Auto-detect) its not finding my memcard saves (3rd party, madcatz).
But if i press B (Patched MIOS) it does find the saves.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Feb 8, 2009)

For the people that are having problems  >.>

Its just a BETA not a final release.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

s0ul3n said:
			
		

> it boot automatically Metroid Prime 2 Echoes...
> 
> i cant choose want, when i tryed push reset its blackout



If you check the GCOS compatability for NTSC Wii, Metroid Prime 2 fails.


----------



## acesniper (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> s0ul3n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would wait for the new play feature version.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Feb 8, 2009)

I 'm having a weird bug:

I tried Sonic Adventure Battle 2 (USA), but after choose the option (NTSC, PAL, 480p, etc..), appear a black screen and no video.
The weird thing is the Wii is still loading the game (like loading a normal game).

But in the GC matrix, this game have 100% compatibility


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

is it possible to combine the wii backuploader and the gc loader into 1 loader application? (which then can be turned into a channel) ?


----------



## cr08 (Feb 8, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> is it possible to combine the wii backuploader and the gc loader into 1 loader application? (which then can be turned into a channel) ?



Unless I am mistaken, this is possible currently. Check your options when running the MIOS patcher.


----------



## sess (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, NuGaSa doesn't work with original Memory Cards... :/

Guess I'll have to buy a new one now, lol.


----------



## spanishnerd (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> What region is the game? And to edit you have to register (You don't need an email so its quick)



PAL


----------



## gumbo (Feb 8, 2009)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> I 'm having a weird bug:
> 
> I tried Sonic Adventure Battle 2 (USA), but after choose the option (NTSC, PAL, 480p, etc..), appear a black screen and no video.
> The weird thing is the Wii is still loading the game (like loading a normal game).
> ...



my sonic ab2 runs perfect, usa iso / usa wii  3.3U, Mios v4
i clicked A on the gamecube load screen


----------



## fst312 (Feb 8, 2009)

my backup loader is not working.i put everything that has to be in the apps folder.i'm using mios v8 and i have cios installed.

i get dvd error 345 does that mean the game doesn't work or do i have a file placed in the wrong folder.

i'm trying to see if dragon ball z budokai 2 works.

EDIT
never mind i forgot to just put a folder in my sd card.


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to cry I'm so happy and grateful...I've been posting a few threads about this awhile back...before it got way out of hand and now I'm sitting here playing Paper Mario Thousand Year Door.....

Yes, it still has some games to get fully working, but man..is this awesome or what guys?!?!?! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## ppc_gba (Feb 8, 2009)

Wiimote said:
			
		

> ppc_gba in the future you can save on SD?



maybe if you get a wiikey adapter for sd card, but not from the sd slot, unless someone finds some new security flaw in the starlet. I don't think games will save to wiikey->sd card as of now, so just buy a real memory card.


----------



## LaoED (Feb 8, 2009)

Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 does not work, after main menu pops up with sakura, it has the GC disc error.

How do I put this in the Wiki?  Or can someone be kind enough to do it for me..

I used Maxell DVD-R brand btw.


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

This "error has occurred" error is a little strange...it must be a group of games that load up slightly different and it's not communicating with the mios / loader.... strange indeed though, they are all the same error.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

Edited Wiki: Lego Star Wars 1 works NTSC 100% no issues.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Feb 8, 2009)

gumbo said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird.. i tried uninstalling mios and installing again, and don't work.
Can be.. because im with a HDTV with component cable that don't show video?


----------



## meohsix (Feb 8, 2009)

i dont know how to edit the wiki so i will post this here 

i tested a multiboot disc i made with the following games

ikaruga- NTSC
Doshin the giant- PAL
Kururin Squash - jap
nintendo puzzle collection - jap

ikaruga doesn't work it boots fine you can go in all the option menus and stuff but when you try and start the game an error comes up

doshin works but you need to boot with PAL60
kururin and puzzle collection both work fine 

i used GCMUtility to make my multiboot disc


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> gumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, it absolutely cannot be because of that...I'll tell you why...I have HDTV with component cables...and 3.2 U NTSC with Mios v5....why are some of you using v4?  Use V5 darnit...

With the above in place Thousand Year Door is VERY colorful....


----------



## theotherfreakygu (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, made a multiboot disc with MultiGameISOCreator (GCOS based I think), I had three games:
Cubivore - NTSC
Mario Soccer - PAL
Pikmin - NTSC

It just autobooted Cubivore, but hey, Cubivore works great at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the great loader WiiGator, plus I'm lovin' the disc channel support!


----------



## TyRaNtM (Feb 8, 2009)

JoeyGennaro said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I installed v4, v5 and v8 and still have the same problem..!
Is very weird that the game load fine, but don't show nothing in screen (in my tv shows a thing that says "No signal").


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm, The Wiki won't save for me. If anyone wants or can get it to save right,

Lego Star Wars 1 
NTSC-U
100%
No issues
{Verbatim DVD-R 2x burn}


----------



## syinth (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you so much. I look up to people like you who create these awesome things. 

I just have a question. How is PAL and NTSC with this? As in, can I run PAL on NTSC or vice versa?

Thanks again.


----------



## smurphyzeke (Feb 8, 2009)

s0ul3n said:
			
		

> Yeahh i tryed GCOS with theese games:
> 
> Metroid Prime
> Metroid Prime 2
> ...



Push right and left on the GC D-pad to select the different games on a multigame disc


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> JoeyGennaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

meohsix said:
			
		

> i dont know how to edit the wiki so i will post this here
> 
> i tested a multiboot disc i made with the following games
> 
> ...



How can so many people NOT know how to edit the Wiki...?? This is absolutely essential so we can put all the information collected in one place.  You do NOT need to sign up for an account - all you have to do is go to the section where the game is located on the Wiki and UNDER the game click the "edit" button......if you want to ADD a game..just go to the section that is the letter of the beginning of the name of the game you want and add your info there just the same as the other games (use those as an example).  Before you can fully save the edit it will ask you to answer a simple question..it's usually a math question just answer it and then click save at bottom.


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> my backup loader is not working.i put everything that has to be in the apps folder.i'm using mios v8 and i have cios installed.
> 
> i get dvd error 345 does that mean the game doesn't work or do i have a file placed in the wrong folder.
> 
> ...


Wait I'm having the same issue with any game I put in... What exactly did you do? Oh and I'm using Memorex DVD +R's I hope you don't have to use -R or I'm out of luck tonight and down 3 wasted DVDs.


----------



## s0ul3n (Feb 8, 2009)

I have Uploaded a small Video it shows Zelda : Collectors Edition NTSC-U 
on a PAL-Wii with fw 3.1E and Mios v8
and a small footage of Majoras Mask,
enjoy and sorry for the bad quality.. xD


----------



## bolex17 (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome work WiiGator and Waninoko

Waiting for my Gamecube controllers and memory card to come in the mail but this should be awesome.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't rember seeing this in here but do mutilgame iso's work for this i want to put three games in one... please let me know.


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone know about the... "Failed to read DVD 345" error? Am I getting it because something is not setup right or is it because I'm using +R dvds when I see people here using -R dvds?


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

Cxprt said:
			
		

> Anyone know about the... "Failed to read DVD 345" error? Am I getting it because something is not setup right or is it because I'm using +R dvds when I see people here using -R dvds?



Yes!! It will absolutely NOT load DVD+R - you can use DVD+R, just change the booktype to DVD-R - 
you can do this in Imgburn IF your burner supports bitsetting...if it does, click the book on the bottom right hand corner of the Imgburn screen, select your DVDBurner type...then change the current setting.  ENJOY.


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

JoeyGennaro said:
			
		

> Cxprt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if it supports it or not... Suppose I'll find out... If not ill go pickup some -R's tomorrow. 
Edit: I set it to DVD-ROM is that correct?


----------



## TyRaNtM (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried other game (Megaman X Collection), and the game works fine. I'm still wondering why Sonic Adventure 2 USA that i have didn't work.

Edit: Megaman X Collection don't work very well. When you try to choose a game, a automatic black screen.


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

Cxprt said:
			
		

> JoeyGennaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  Then click change.  After that is done...try reburning your game then load it up and post so we'll see if it works or not.


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok i have the Backup Loader working great with WiiGator's Mios patcher But what is the difference between WiiGator's Mios Patcher and Wan's Mios Patcher 
Which one is better and Why?


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe we should add what MIOS Version you use to the compatibility thread, what do you guys think?


----------



## JumpMan3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice, you guys should play Killer 7 if you haven't played it yet.


----------



## gumbo (Feb 8, 2009)

just burnt zelda collectors edition and majoras mask is working with ((start) reboot) option







EDIT: it takes about 1full minute to get past the red nintendo logo


----------



## DehShadow (Feb 8, 2009)

gumbo said:
			
		

> just burnt zelda collectors edition and majoras mask is working with ((start) reboot) option
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This way works for me also


----------



## Untouchable757 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang it. Now i have to go buy a gameube memeory card


----------



## s0ul3n (Feb 8, 2009)

DehShadow said:
			
		

> gumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah... im not the only one he got the game working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a little question, which firmware have you both?


----------



## Trune (Feb 8, 2009)

Can anybody else confirm problems using a GC PAL game that only boots in NTSC mode not reading save files?


----------



## fst312 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cxprt said:
			
		

> JoeyGennaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm still getting that error 345 and i'm using a dvd-r. its a samsung.sometimes i see the gamecube symbol in the wii menu but it just rests my wii when i choose it.then i go to the launcher i get the error.


----------



## gumbo (Feb 8, 2009)

s0ul3n said:
			
		

> yeah... im not the only one he got the game working
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3.3U (i think its actually 3.2U + some minor patches, but sysmenu shows 3.3U)
mios v4 (i didnt do any special options, i load from homebrew channel)

added info to the compat list


----------



## DehShadow (Feb 8, 2009)

s0ul3n said:
			
		

> yeah... im not the only one he got the game working
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3.2U and Waninkoko's MIOS


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 8, 2009)

can someone answer my question Please can you run mutilgame iso's with this?


----------



## s0ul3n (Feb 8, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can someone answer my question Please can you run mutilgame iso's with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, if you read a few posts up from your original it shows someone using one.


----------



## meohsix (Feb 8, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can someone answer my question Please can you run mutilgame iso's with this?



yes


----------



## Playgame38 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks WiiGator!


----------



## War (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol why don't you just post this in the Wii section...


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 8, 2009)

thank you i will have a couple of games tested as soon as mine is done burning...

and you rock wiigator


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone have a channel made for this yet?
Thats available to Download?


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 8, 2009)

*sits and waits for tutorial* I have absolutely no idea where to start. lol. What do I do with the tgz file? Im not kidding either. lol


----------



## Trune (Feb 8, 2009)

You extract it using WinRar or some other form of extractor. Then read the readme.txt file in WordPad


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> *sits and waits for tutorial* I have absolutely no idea where to start. lol. What do I do with the tgz file? Im not kidding either. lol




You open it.. (unzip it) whatever you want to call it.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Feb 8, 2009)

Trying and trying with backups, i have problems with nearly all.
I think that OR the GC Backup Launcher or the cIOS have a bug with TV detection OR a problem inside the program itself.
We need to wait to a more stable release.

Anyway.. a great app!


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> Trying and trying with backups, i have problems with nearly all.
> I think that OR the GC Backup Launcher or the cIOS have a bug OR a problem inside the program itself.
> We need to wait to a more stable release.
> 
> Anyway.. a great app!




Maybe your doing it wrong.

You need MIOS.. and only one type of cIOS


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 8, 2009)

Trune said:
			
		

> You extract it using WinRar or some other form of extractor. Then read the readme.txt file in WordPad


thanks alot man. I can honestly say I never ran into one of that file type and never new Winrar could extract it. lol


----------



## DehShadow (Feb 8, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> *sits and waits for tutorial* I have absolutely no idea where to start. lol. What do I do with the tgz file? Im not kidding either. lol


Inside the file you download from here there is another zip that you have to extract. The two files you get from extracting, place them in the apps folder in your SD card. Once your done load up the homebrew channel and run miospatcher. Press X and then A. Once your done with that all you have to run is the Gamecube Backup Launcher and press A to start your game.

Edit- Someone already answered..


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, if I didn't hit "X" then A, can I go back into MIOS patch, "Remove Patch" then reinstall?

Oh, anyone know an app for the Multi ISO Gamecube Creator Thing.. for a Mac


----------



## jack_lau65 (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright from a NOOB 

So far I understand the below 

1)) I create a folder called "apps" in my sd card 

2) Copy the two folder "miospatcher" and "rungcbackup" into the "apps" folder 

Now to where I copy the MIOS files ( any version ) to ? 

To the root of SD CARD or to the "apps" folder ? 

Thanks


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

JoeyGennaro said:
			
		

> Cxprt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I couldn't get ImgBurn to write the disc... No error... It would go to write, finish and when I pull out disc there would be nothing on it. I did manage to find one -R in my house but even that gives me the 345 error. Any ideas?
Edit: Got it to write to the +R with DVD-ROM booktype set but still 345 error just the same.


----------



## DehShadow (Feb 8, 2009)

jack_lau65 said:
			
		

> Alright from a NOOB
> 
> So far I understand the below
> 
> ...



I downloaded them off the internet using the miospatcher, but I think its the root


----------



## Serberus (Feb 8, 2009)

jack_lau65 said:
			
		

> Alright from a NOOB
> 
> So far I understand the below
> 
> ...



As in the readme file:

for e.g. "http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000101/tmd.4 copy to SD /00000001/00000101/v4/tmd.4"
so it should look like this:

SDROOT/Apps/miospatcher
SDROOT/Apps/rungcbackup
SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/tmd.4
SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/cetk
SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/00000003
SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/00000004

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

In reguards to the "Failed to read DVD 345" error... I've tried a +R set to DVD-ROM booktype and a DVD-R. My wii is 3.3U and should be running the v8 MIOS..... I also have a v6 cIOS.... I had all the IOS' downgraded today just so I could install wad files again and use GCBoot along with SDLoad to load backups off my SDcard through my SDGecko.... Which works but as many of you I'm sure know that audio sounds like.... **** sometimes... That's why I love this I just wish it would work for me.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

For MIOSpatcher you must have the miosv8.wad (


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 8, 2009)

tested the 2 GC's games and they work Tom And Jerry War Of The whiskers and Viewful Joe Red Hot rumble work (NSTC BTW.) now i'm going try to test some more tommorow...


----------



## Sairou (Feb 8, 2009)

Naruto GNT4 doesn't appear to work. Once I get to the Main Menu, I get to a black screen with Japanese Characters and "OFF". Not sure what that would mean.


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

Sairou said:
			
		

> Naruto GNT4 doesn't appear to work. Once I get to the Main Menu, I get to a black screen with Japanese Characters and "OFF". Not sure what that would mean.


lol screenshot it I might be able to read it.


----------



## Sairou (Feb 8, 2009)

Cxprt said:
			
		

> Sairou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any idea how I can do that? I'll try to get a cam shot, but not sure how I can get it any other way.


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

Sairou said:
			
		

> Cxprt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well camshot lol w/e makes it into something postable on teh internets.


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont know if this has been said but Metroid Prime works great


----------



## smurphyzeke (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome, just got Majora's Mask loaded!

Like the Wiki says, press "Start" for the reboot option and it'll take about a minute to load up.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

A GameCube Memory Card ?? You can't use SD card as game cube memory ?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

No I think it's because of a limitation of the Wii, since once it enters into Gamecube mode anything the Gamecube doesn't use gets shut off.


----------



## 6th_hokage (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it possible to run GC game using wii remote+ nunchuk?


----------



## LaoED (Feb 8, 2009)

_Naruto GNT4 doesn't appear to work. Once I get to the Main Menu, I get to a black screen with Japanese Characters and "OFF". Not sure what that would mean._

Same problem here.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 8, 2009)

Cxprt said:
			
		

> Sairou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii just doesn't like that game, even with my legit copy. I doubt this will work with it being on a DVD-R, but with even the legit copy you had to take the disc out at the main menu then put it back in for it to work.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 8, 2009)

6th_hokage said:
			
		

> Is it possible to run GC game using wii remote+ nunchuk?


No. When you run the backup up launcher, it switches the Wii into GC mode which only uses the GC controller.


----------



## Serberus (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope everyone is adding games to the compatibility wiki...

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Gam...patibility_List


----------



## LaoED (Feb 8, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Cxprt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?  That seriously bites...

Time to go back to the emulator.


----------



## Sairou (Feb 8, 2009)

There We are.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 8, 2009)

And seeing those screens it is not the same error I'm talking about. Pretty sure that's the bare bones DRE screen.


----------



## Sairou (Feb 8, 2009)

by the way, has anyone gotten n64 emulated gc isos to work yet? I haven't been able to get any to work as of now.


----------



## Serberus (Feb 8, 2009)

I know I'm a newbie here on GBAtemp....but a suggestion to a Mod...

Would a Mod be willing to start a new thread for people having problems or errors so theres a kind of a one stop shop?

I thought about making one, but I figure people would say "pfft, who does that noob think he is?"

Just a suggestion....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> No I think it's because of a limitation of the Wii, since once it enters into Gamecube mode anything the Gamecube doesn't use gets shut off.



Ahh, ok. Thank you.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Pretty sure that's the bare bones DRE screen.
> 
> DRM? How did Wiigator+Waninkok get a DRM in there? We're screwed!!!!
> 
> ...


Lol I'm slow


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

Sairou said:
			
		

> There We are.


Hmm not so clear there.... Even if I could make out most of the kanji... I can't read all of them.... Most I get out of that is its asking you to please do something... in the second sentence.... Best I can think is its saying it wants you to switch off the console and to please consult your manual.


----------



## LaoED (Feb 8, 2009)

Cxprt said:
			
		

> Sairou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I figured it might be.  I was afraid of that...


----------



## Sairou (Feb 8, 2009)

posting to reply now. after like 3-5mins of loading, mario 64 ISO booted. seems to play full speed. pokemon stadium and star wars pod racer just shut down the machine though.

Edit: SM64 plays fullspeed!

Edit #2:Saving takes about 30 seconds-1 minute.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Serberus said:
			
		

> Would a Mod be willing to start a new thread for people having problems or errors so theres a kind of a one stop shop?



You don't have to be a mod to make a thread.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134229


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

So does the "Has to be over 1Gb stand?" I'm on a Mac so not sure how to create more than 1 ISO on a Disk.

But I have a Windwaker at like 500mb, that I cant use right now, Unless I can use any Multi ISO to Disk App


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sstew can't you just find something to fill the iamge? 500MB is a waste of a DVD


----------



## LaoED (Feb 8, 2009)

Say Sairou, what DVD brand did you use to burn GNT4 with?

I used Maxell DVD -R.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Sstew can't you just find something to fill the iamge? 500MB is a waste of a DVD




Exactly, What could I use to fill it?
Lol, Sorry if that sounded Noobish


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ummm... I'm not sure. I'd just find something that either runs on Mac or grab a USB stick and head to the nearest place with a Windows computer and compile the multigame there.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 8, 2009)

Isn't there a tool to make ISOs the right size?

I'll go find it, I can't remember what it's called...

Edit: fstfix ---> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=631


----------



## Sairou (Feb 8, 2009)

LaoED said:
			
		

> Say Sairou, what DVD brand did you use to burn GNT4 with?
> 
> I used Maxell DVD -R.


Memorex DVD-R here.

Edit: SM64 Loads up much quicker after the inital load. Only took like a couple seconds to start up this time. =]


----------



## DPyro (Feb 8, 2009)

The GC backup launcher isn't working for me. I have to use the wii launcher with rebooter to get the game to load. I'm using Super Mario Sunshine. Also using component cables.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Isn't there a tool to make ISOs the right size?
> 
> I'll go find it, I can't remember what it's called...
> 
> Edit: fstfix ---> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=631




On a Mac. .exe's aren't going to do much for me.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 8, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, you're right


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Mrkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could try running it in wine... it might work... could screw things up too. xD


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 8, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> The Wii just doesn't like that game, even with my legit copy. I doubt this will work with it being on a DVD-R, but with even the legit copy you had to take the disc out at the main menu then put it back in for it to work.


Are you serious? My copy of the game works flawlessly on my Wii, I've never had any problems.


----------



## highanimalhouse (Feb 8, 2009)

I got to thinking about something with the Wii GCN Backup Launcher.....there were quite a number of Gamecube games that were released that unless you actually own the disc, can't be found on the internet. So, I guess I want to know how every version of Madden does on the 0.1T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm especially curious about the following:

Virtua Quest
WWE WrestleMania X8 & XIX and the other WWE games released (Day of Reckoning, etc.)
Baiten Kaitos 1 & Origins
Evolution Worlds
Disney's Magical Mirror
Go! Go! Hypergrind
Lego Star Wars II
Odama
P.N.03
Radilgy
Shikigami no Shiro 2
Star Wars Rogue Squadron 2 & 3
Ultimate Muscle
Zatch Bell


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 8, 2009)

Cxprt said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a Yahoo Answers page I found this

"You could try bochs
http://bochs.sourceforge.net/
or vmware
http://www.vmware.com/products/server/index.html
or WINE
http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX

Whether these would work, I don't know


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Cxprt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vmware would be most stable option as your running windows literally from with in mac.. You just need a copy of windows to install under it and enough space to mess with ISOs... maybe 10-20gb.


----------



## fst312 (Feb 8, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> Cxprt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only possible reason i can think of is the dvd i'm using has cheap media or its just a bad burn.

maybe its something else right now i can't figure it out.

EDIT

i'm trying see if dragonball z budokai 2 works i posted that before anyone tried it yet themselves


----------



## smurphyzeke (Feb 8, 2009)

Majora's Mask Crashed on me right when I got to play the ocarina. Said something like "An error occurred, check Gamecube for information".

Anyone get past that part in the game without it crashing?

I'll try tomorrow as I need to study right now.

EDIT: Also, for the N64 rom question, on one multigame disc I have, Mario Kart 64 loads up fine. Though I haven't actually played, just got to the menu, it also replaces the Master Quest rom.


----------



## WiiBlaster (Feb 8, 2009)

smurphyzeke said:
			
		

> Majora's Mask Crashed on me right when I got to play the ocarina . Said something like "An error occurred, check Gamecube for information".
> 
> Anyone get past that part in the game without it crashing?
> 
> I'll try tomorrow as I need to study right now.


On Majora's mask
I know something funny i remember it doing the same exact thing, on Sd-Boot through the Zelda Emu Disc in the same exact place, When you get the Ocarina Back and have to play a Song, Can't remember the name of the song, It would say Error Occurred after playing the Song,  and just Crash

Anyways 

Metroid prime 1 and 2 NSTC is playing Great with MIOS8


----------



## LaoED (Feb 8, 2009)

Crap, ran out of DVD - Rs....

I was going to test a copy of Zoids: Battle Legends as well..

Unless someone has a copy as well?


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm posting about it on support thread. I used a -R as well as +R set to DVD-ROM booktype and same stuff still. I even tried waninkoko's cMIOS to no avail.


----------



## Serberus (Feb 8, 2009)

smurphyzeke said:
			
		

> Majora's Mask Crashed on me right when I got to play the ocarina. Said something like "An error occurred, check Gamecube for information".
> 
> Anyone get past that part in the game without it crashing?
> 
> I'll try tomorrow as I need to study right now.



I haven't heard anyone getting this working.  Sounds like it has something to do with the fact that there's two different games on there.

Leads into another question...anyone tried GCOS? Seems like this would probably run into the same issue...

I'd try one myself except for the whole being at work thing.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a problem with the loader. When I go to play Luigi's Mansion, the game doesn't recognize my save file. I can clearly go to the system menu and see the save but when I pop in Luigi's Mansion from the loader, the three files are empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any clues on what may be going on? I know it's not my Memory card because I was able to save and load with that card using my backup of "WWE Day of Reckoning 2". On another note it's soooo sad that "WWE Day of Reckoning 2" A years old GameCube game looks WAY better than "WWE SmackDown Vs. RAW 2009". Shame on you THQ! Shame!


----------



## smurphyzeke (Feb 8, 2009)

WiiBlaster said:
			
		

> smurphyzeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The song is "The Song of Time"


I would try a bunch of other games, but I already own most the good GC games.

I'll try a multigame disc of the Mario Partys (4-6) and Thousand Year Door


----------



## KennyLeam (Feb 8, 2009)

Count me in the mix for memory card woes - i Have an official Nintendo GC Memory card.  I am unable to save/load from Mega Man X Collection (haven't tried others yet)

Anxiously awaiting news from the hard working devs :-)


----------



## DPyro (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, is it possible to use a SD gecko to save games to. I don't have a GC memory card.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Feb 8, 2009)

KennyLeam said:
			
		

> Count me in the mix for memory card woes - i Have an official Nintendo GC Memory card.  I am unable to save/load from Mega Man X Collection (haven't tried others yet)
> 
> Anxiously awaiting news from the hard working devs :-)



Also in that game, have some loading glitches and problems to load any game from the Collection.


----------



## gumbo (Feb 8, 2009)

smurphyzeke said:
			
		

> WiiBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i just got to the ocarina part and it crashed on me, damn, i guess its trying to read something new from the dvd and crashes, or it could be something to do with it running on the wii, as it was ment for gc (as in something to do with wii-gamecube-mode doesnt like this disc) (i wonder if a legit disc works normally on a wii)


----------



## fst312 (Feb 8, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dragonball z game i downloaded was just an error game.i just burned smash bros melee and it worked i thought i was using the loader wrong.also it worked with on softmii.


----------



## cyanide64 (Feb 8, 2009)

thnx again for all your hard work. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Diffusion (Feb 8, 2009)

gumbo said:
			
		

> yes i just got to the ocarina part and it crashed on me, damn, i guess its trying to read something new from the dvd and crashes, or it could be something to do with it running on the wii, as it was ment for gc (as in something to do with wii-gamecube-mode doesnt like this disc) (i wonder if a legit disc works normally on a wii)


Nah, the legit disc works on Wii. But I heard Majora's emulation was buggy even with a legit disc on gamecube.


----------



## DPyro (Feb 8, 2009)

Diffusion said:
			
		

> gumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## gumbo (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for the info, yeah it was surprisingly laggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe ill wait for wii64 and run it emulated that way


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 8, 2009)

So how do games that support 2 games like TOS run on this?


----------



## NeoNight (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure what caused it but the laucher seemed to crash when I tried to load spider man 2 NTSC. Every other game I tried either worked or gave a DRE. Great release overall! (I used wanikokos custom mios, I'am going to try and uninstall it and use wiigators to see if there is a difference)


----------



## andy733 (Feb 8, 2009)

hi im new here just to confirm a few games working on GCLauncher

Mario Party 4 NTSC Working Pressing A button and burned at 8x ISO was only 405mb or so and worked perfect

Mario Party 7 NTSC Working Pressing A button and burned at 8x ISO was 1.4gb or so and worked perfect

Pokemon Colosseum NTSC Working Pressing B button and burned 8x ISO was 665mb or so and worked perfect 

Zelda Wind Waker NTSC Working Pressing A Burned 8x ISO was 1.4gb or so and worked perfect

Pokemon XD NTSC Not Working

Hope this helps got few more to test now so will update soon and by the way Hi all and WiiGator your the man thanks for the GCLauncher Peace.


----------



## Kree_boy (Feb 8, 2009)

SWEET ZOMBIE JESUS ON A RIDING LAWNMOWER....with zero turn radius...

Dont have any games to add...but just have to say to everyone that had anything to do with this....

*AWSOME*






After installing i was amazed and greatful..backing up my GC colllection right now......great job...


----------



## KennyLeam (Feb 8, 2009)

ppc_gba said:
			
		

> Ok, I identified that the problem is in the gc backup launcher and not sdboot (and possibly only occurs for multidiscs).
> That name of the gci file is wrong, for Smash Bros for example:
> --SuperSmashBros0110290334
> instead of
> ...



ppc_gba, I can't verify the save names, but here is the info I have.

Wii - 3.2U, IOS249 + MIOS5 (with backup channel support)
Mega Man X Collection (Single disc game)
Official Nintendo GC Memory Card
Thrustmaster T-Wireless Gamepad (if it matters...)

Launched through Forsaeken's 0.3 gamma channel using auto detect

Mega Man X Collection doesn't detect save data on the card in either slot A or B.  I attempted to save after 1 level and it 'appeared' to save correctly, but isn't detected upon re-entering the game.

F-Zero GX saved to memory card.  Upon reloading the game, it seemed to read, too!  
Save manager on the memory card shows it on the card, however.


I don't know if it is related, but I tried Crazi Taxi and when it said now loading (from memory card??) it says an error has occured.  Could just be compatability problem I suppose :-)


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work. I wasn't sure if this could be done.


----------



## OneUp (Feb 8, 2009)

The memory card thing is really weird.  It did not detect my save file on Wind Waker.  Shadow the hedgehog wants to create a new savefile every time you want to save, and it won't let you create it anyways.


----------



## abel009 (Feb 8, 2009)

does the action replay for GC/wii work with this patch cmios? or gcbackup launcher? can someone tell me?


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 8, 2009)

As mentioned in the Support Thread:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> WooT... I updated my cIOS to v7 from v6 at first i thought that would make no difference though... but I thought I should try everything.... Gonna see how resident evil zero runs and edit on wiki.
> Edit: Eh wtf I was playing this earlier today on crappy GCboot over SD..... and my file is suddenly not there but I know it is cus it shows up on the wii file manager.


I also examined the use of my +R disc that uses the DVD-ROM booktype and this also works...... Man am I gonna be doing some testing tomorrow.
Edit: I've also found my +R discs work in general so I only wasted 2 discs tonight.... a bad burn and an extra copy of Resident Evil Zero.


----------



## david432111 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great job Wiigator! Let's see if it will work with some of my backups...


----------



## raven77wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

I need help I installed the gc backup loader but now i cant play wii games i press x like it said when installed but now i cant play wii games can some one help me it said +backup loader wii and left at 5mios or that thing can some tell me if i need a new loader or do i need to do some thing because i cant install the cios or got to the backup loader 3 any more and if it helps mario kart double dash works ntsc plz some help me


----------



## david432111 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang, not correctly accessing my gc memory card. It knows it's there but it doesn't seem to know that the save data is on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Edits: Seems that it only correctly sees the save data if you press "b" when loading. Also it loads through the disk channel if you have cioscorp.


----------



## atomex (Feb 8, 2009)

I instaled Mios Wiigator, later Wanin and the same problem:
No signal video, only sound. 
problem´s game o backuplauncher?

Some help?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 8, 2009)

There's one thing I don't like about the custom MIOS: after you installed it, it will show the Backup Launcher logo when booting any game (including originals) saying the disc couldn't be read. It still boots, and there aren't any problems playing them, but it's a bit scary.


----------



## joshgrrr (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for your loader sir! 
Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## testatura (Feb 8, 2009)

so far pno03 wrkz great,and auto modelista works also,both pal on pal wii 3,3 verbatim -DVD,8x

but pal soul calibur crashes loader,it just wont start.. 

byyy


----------



## pspblender (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW Wiigator u rock i love you backup launcer 0.3 gamma now im gonna love another of ur Homebrew!

Just somethings i have to ask:

How do i edit the GC backup launcher compatibility Page
Does smashing drive and True crime LA and NY work?

thnx


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> There's one thing I don't like about the custom MIOS: after you installed it, it will show the Backup Launcher logo when booting any game (including originals) saying the disc couldn't be read. It still boots, and there aren't any problems playing them, but it's a bit scary.



Crap you are right!! That SUCKS!!! Just loaded up Zelda Collector's Edition original to test out Majora's Mask on it .....and that fake Gamecube Loader Logo came up before it loaded the game...


----------



## Hogboy (Feb 8, 2009)

I had same problems with backup launcher running game sound but no video, tv said no signal. I changed over to scart input on tv and all works fine. Any ideas as to why this does this and if theres a fix ?


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally I can play Majora's Mask again! That is all I've ever wanted. THANK YOU EVERYONE INVOLVED!


----------



## OSW (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried to boot F-Zero X on my PAL Wii but there was a problem.

The "Nintendo" and "SEGA" logos appear, and then nothing happens (Freeze?).


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 8, 2009)

Great work WiiGator, Wanin and friends!


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 8, 2009)

i need some help,
where i put the folder with mios? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i ve tried many times in diferents locations of the sd card and give a error -116
i've use this path to the folder

/00000001/000000101/v8/tmd.8

and still don't work


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 8, 2009)

so far, I have only verified that tales of symphonia NTSC-U works. Absolutely no problems with it. I have NOT had success getting the disc swap to disc 2 to work...


----------



## Levente (Feb 8, 2009)

GC Backup Launcher 0.1 Theta won't recognise any of my old savestates! I have a 64MB GC Memory Card. The program creates a new savestate...


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone gotten a "Failed to read DVD 345" error.

I've tried to load Zelda Wind Waker, but I keep gettting the error.


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 8, 2009)

So far I've tested Skyes of Arcadia Legends, Super Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion and Viewtifull Joe, all PAL in a GCOS multiiso disk and all works. Only Skyes of Arcadia corrupt the savegame. It save, but then the save is corrupted (even if the wii save manager recognize it and read that i'm on pirate island). I'm using Wiigator CMIOS and booting from disc channel.

Anyone has tried Skyes with Waninkoko's CMIOS?

The only game I want to REALLY play is OBVIOUSLY Skyes of Arcadia Legends...


----------



## Trolly (Feb 8, 2009)

Woohoo! I finally can whip out my bongos for the first time since selling Donkey Konga so many years ago! I'm gonna go test Donkey Konga 2 PAL, and Donkey Konga 3 (Jap ofc) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I'm surprised how many games you can fit on one DVD as well. I managed to get 9 on a single layer *isproudofhimself*.
Oh, and I recommend using a program called GameCube MultiGame ISO Creator. It is much more user-friendly as it has a UI, and it will compress your GameCube images so you can fit more on one disc. Much, much easier than GCOS.


----------



## MFDC12 (Feb 8, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> There's one thing I don't like about the custom MIOS: after you installed it, it will show the Backup Launcher logo when booting any game (including originals) saying the disc couldn't be read. It still boots, and there aren't any problems playing them, but it's a bit scary.


does that only happen with wiigator's or is it with waninkoko as well? if it is only wiigator's i will probably just install waninkokos, unless i need wiigators.

also, wiigator, you are a true saint. thank you for all your hard work


----------



## junior600 (Feb 8, 2009)

hallo everyone,i searched the RVL-mios-v8.wad for installation mios wakikoko.Where can i search for download?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 8, 2009)

LaoED said:
			
		

> Crap, ran out of DVD - Rs....
> 
> I was going to test a copy of Zoids: Battle Legends as well..
> 
> Unless someone has a copy as well?



I have an original copy of Zoids battle legends, but i have to get a backup via torrent, because i don't know how to any other way. Do to this, I must download it, so I will let you know about my test results tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a few questions:

Is mini dvd-r okay or I have to have an original dvd-r only ?

I know about this:

SDROOT/Apps/miospatcher
SDROOT/Apps/rungcbackup

but do I have to add those too ?? Look below:

SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/tmd.4
SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/cetk
SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/00000003
SDROOT/00000001/00000101/v4/00000004

I thought that the miospatcher and rungcbackup are all you need to run GameCube Backup games.


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 8, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I have a few questions:
> 
> Is mini dvd-r okay or I have to have an original dvd-r only ?
> 
> ...



You only need to download those files if your Wii isn't connected to the internet.
If your Wii can't connect to the internet you can download those files and put them onto an SD Card instead.


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

junior600 said:
			
		

> hallo everyone,i searched the RVL-mios-v8.wad for installation mios wakikoko.Where can i search for download?



extract it from a wii iso. then you'll get the wad file for use with waninkoko's installer
and I believe wiigator's installer requires the files in the 000001 folder in root. those files you can download with a normal browser and put them on sd


----------



## r3l4x (Feb 8, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> junior600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm extracting it from the japanese pikmin game, is that alright just so I know that there is no problem with regions and the likes when using a mios version.


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

should be no difference. but just to verify, the md5 checksum should be 7543554fd89474e507713637956f5651


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh good. I guess that I dont need them at all, thanks.

By the way, what about mini dvd-r ? Can I use them ? or I have to use an original DVD-R ?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> By the way, what about mini dvd-r ? Can I use them ? or I have to use an original DVD-R ?



Min DVD-R will work since they're just smaller DVD's, however its a waste of $. You can get full sized DVDs for cheaper and you can usually put multiple games on one DVD

Has anyone tried shrunken images?


----------



## r3l4x (Feb 8, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> should be no difference. but just to verify, the md5 checksum should be 7543554fd89474e507713637956f5651



There is indeed no difference the MD5 checksum is the same, thanks for that now I know I can safely use it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay... thanks. Is there a program that require me to put multiple games on one DVD ?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Grab the last file (MultiGame ISO Creator) it has a GUI so you can't really get messed up with the command-line

http://wiinewz.com/forums/gcos/67354-gcos-...t-versions.html


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 8, 2009)

i tried twilight princess and windwaker, both ntsc and on a multiboot, but when i started it said i need to create new save, so i did. now there's 2 tp and ww saves on mem card? Why won't it just load my previous save files?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 8, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Golfman560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/MultiGame_ISO_Creator


----------



## OSW (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't mean to add to the confusion, but just sharing.

Wind waker black screens on me 0_0

I don't know why these games don't work (also f-zero, but that does get to a logo screen), could it be because they are shrunk with gcmutility? they are both > 1GB but slightly shrunk.

I will test an original unshrunk iso now (beach spikers pal).


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

So Wanin's MIOS patcher with multigame support comes out today? Cant wait!


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mini DVD's aren't a waste of time. Some of us actually like to make out collections look official. Luckily Nintendo still sells GameCube DVD cases so I'm planning to buy GameCube and Wii DVD cases in bulk. Oh--- That wasnt my reason for making my post...I was ranting but anywho. May someone please ADD "WWE Day of Reckoning 2" NTSC to the list as working. I can confirm that I was able to play, save and load with the game


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Grab the last file (MultiGame ISO Creator) it has a GUI so you can't really get messed up with the command-line
> 
> http://wiinewz.com/forums/gcos/67354-gcos-...t-versions.html



Thanks to Golfman560 and thank you as well, --=ZerO=--.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

okay, when the Multi Game loader does come out, when i make the  compiled ISO and i burn it, how do i choose the game i want to play?


----------



## Williamh85 (Feb 8, 2009)

bob1342678 said:
			
		

> okay, when the Multi Game loader does come out, when i make the  compiled ISO and i burn it, how do i choose the game i want to play?



I wish we can ban for stupid questions from leechers like these.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 8, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shrunk PAL Wind Waker works for me.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 8, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Golfman560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well... Just created a Disc with MultiGame ISO Creator (Zelda TWW, Metroid Prime 1 & 2)
It doesn't really work for me... Only Game 1 on the disc directly boots... No menue to choose a game ore something like this.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

Williamh85 said:
			
		

> bob1342678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was just wondering wtf. im new to the wii hacking scene so i dont know much and i i dont have anything to contribute as of now.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, Im wanting to help test more games but right now I'm at a stand still. 
Does anyone know of any MultiGame ISO Creator for Mac. I can't find any software that will let me do that... Thanks.

*Posts merged*



			
				bob1342678 said:
			
		

> okay, when the Multi Game loader does come out, when i make the  compiled ISO and i burn it, how do i choose the game i want to play?



*SECTION REMOVED*

It is out. It's been posted throught this whole thread numerous times. Hell I think it was even 1-4 post above you.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read, (it's on this thread) that you need to push left or right on the Directional pad before boot or something


----------



## ClaKK (Feb 8, 2009)

How does this work with games using more than one disc? Like Baten Kaitos...how do you "change" the disc? I guess if I burn them on 2 different DVDs I can do it the normal way, but what if they are on a multi-disc?


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

ClaKK said:
			
		

> How does this work with games using more than one disc? Like Baten Kaitos...how do you "change" the disc? I guess if I burn them on 2 different DVDs I can do it the normal way, but what if they are on a multi-disc?




Games using more than one disk dont currently work.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Okay, Im wanting to help test more games but right now I'm at a stand still.
> Does anyone know of any MultiGame ISO Creator for Mac. I can't find any software that will let me do that... Thanks.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


i cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my computer is really wierd it displays only what it wants sometimes. very crappy comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i mean wanins loader not the multigame creator i i have that


----------



## ClaKK (Feb 8, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Games using more than one disk dont currently work.



Not even burning them on 2 single dvds?


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

ClaKK said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for now, that won't work
when the game asks you to switch the disc, the wii will again have to be fooled into accepting the backup. the current loader can't do that (yet)


----------



## andy733 (Feb 8, 2009)

Disney Party working
mario party 4,5,6,7 all working
zelda wind waker working
luigi's mansion working
pokemon colosseum working

just an update for u guys


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Well... Just created a Disc with MultiGame ISO Creator (Zelda TWW, Metroid Prime 1 & 2)
> It doesn't really work for me... Only Game 1 on the disc directly boots... No menue to choose a game ore something like this.



Use the RunGCBackup app from the Homebrew Channel and it will give you options. Hit elft or right on the GC controller to change the game.

Anyone know how to get Action Replay/Cheats working? My retail and backup copies failed.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh. I think I will use mini dvd-r because I only have a few  backup GameCube games. I will be fine with them and here they are:

Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
Legend of Zelda Twilight Princcess
Luigi's Mansion
Super Mario Sunshine
Megaman Network Transmission
Megaman X Command Mission
Megaman Anniversary Collection
Megaman X Collection
Scaler
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
Dragon Drive: D-Masters Shot (JP only)

That's about it.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

some1 please post the link for Wanin's patcher again i cant find it!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

bob1342678 said:
			
		

> some1 please post the link for Wanin's patcher again i cant find it!



Here it is:

http://wii.waninkoko.info/


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 8, 2009)

Tried pressing R for 480P like it says in the display but that didn't work. But holding down the B button on game start up (after pressing A with loader to load game) gives me the option for progressive scan with Super Mario Sunshine. Yeah!!!


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> bob1342678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thz

EDIT: its not installing like the other 1! its just a dol and readmes talking about the WAD


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

bob1342678 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waninkoko's installer needs the mios base file as a .wad. So put that in the sd root.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> bob1342678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but when i rename the dol it gave me as a wad and do wad manager i get an error ret-1 or something when trying to install


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 8, 2009)

bob1342678 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you rename the dol to "boot.dol"?


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

dbkdbk said:
			
		

> bob1342678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i tried that but whenever i put it somewhere it didnt show up!


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

bob1342678 said:
			
		

> kedest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rename the dol to boot.dol and put in \apps
putRVL-mios-v8.wad in root
start hbc and run the boot.dol

wad manager is not necessarry


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Feb 8, 2009)

To all the people that are getting the read error 345, if you downloaded the image instead of ripping it yourself it might be a wiped image. Try using the Wiped GCM fixer. It worked for my wiped iso's.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

thz guys i ended up borrowing a meta.xml from another program and then doing network installation scince i didnt have the wad


----------



## Defiance (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Wiigator, I'll make sure to try this.

Will I have to install/uninstall IOS249 every time I want to use the GC backup loader to Wii backup loader?  Because I heard Wii backups won't load with IOS2479 installed.


----------



## Levente (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

I could not start gamecube homebrew with GCBoot. I tried it with WiiGator's MIOS Patcher (v5) and with waninkoko's cMIOS rev1. I copied start.dol to the root of my SD card.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

It is really awesome program. I can't wait for it to be final version instead of beta. Thanks, WiiGator and Waninoko!


----------



## KennyLeam (Feb 8, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Thanks Wiigator, I'll make sure to try this.
> 
> Will I have to install/uninstall IOS249 every time I want to use the GC backup loader to Wii backup loader?  Because I heard Wii backups won't load with IOS2479 installed.



Uh?  Isn't IOS249 the IOS gamma uses to load wii backups?  If so, I'm going with "No" you do not want to uninstall IOS249

:-)


----------



## david432111 (Feb 8, 2009)

Levente said:
			
		

> GC Backup Launcher 0.1 Theta won't recognise any of my old savestates! I have a 64MB GC Memory Card. The program creates a new savestate...


When the backup loader screen shows press "b" instead of choosing a video mode, that should fix it.


----------



## JPH (Feb 8, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4757


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 8, 2009)

help whenerver i open up wii backup launcher beta or gamma this happens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: for some strange reason they both work again...


----------



## _Alex_ (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello there, i also have the problem with old savestates, the games ignore the old ones on the memory card and when i create a new one it deletes the old one without asking, Push b wont work for me on any game, i use cMIOS 0.1. Does the Push "B" funktion only works with Wiigators Mios Patcher? Any other workarround?

Greetz, and great work so fare!

EDIT: Okay, i have solved the Problem, i disconnect the gc controller and the mem and then i start the backup launcher gamma i use the rebooter, after this the wii recognise the gc game @ disc channel, now i connect gc controller and mem, and then i push start, thsi works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ bob1342678, disconnect memory cards and gc controller before you launch the gamme loader!


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Feb 8, 2009)

First of all, congrats to W and W for the whole dedication to the homebrew scene, without then, many of us wouldn't still being able to play homebrew at our wii.

Guys, im sorry for asking this and all but im in a bit of a mess here and i was wondering if you guys could help me:

Atm, i only have one backup made, its mine zelda ww (i got the image from the web since i cant make really make a copy in my pc) and ive burned it with IMGburn as a 1.1 in a Philips DVD-R and the image had 1.35 GB (1.459.978.240 bytes exactly) and then ive install the MIOs v8 from the root of my sd card with the MIOs instaler.

Then i inserted the backup disc and opened the GC Backup Loader on the homebrew channel. As the screen appeared, it started to read the disc and a few seconds later a message appeared saying "Failed to read DVD 345", so my question is, did i do something wrong? Is there a step that i might be missing?


----------



## computerboy (Feb 8, 2009)

_Alex_ said:
			
		

> Hello there, i also have the problem with old savestates, the games ignore the old ones on the memory card and when i create a new one it deletes the old one without asking, Push b wont work for me on any game, i use cMIOS 0.1. Does the Push "B" funktion only works with Wiigators Mios Patcher? Any other workarround?
> 
> Greetz, and great work so fare!
> 
> ...



Use different media. That worked for me


----------



## _Alex_ (Feb 8, 2009)

Thx computerboy for your reply, do you think i can use wiigators patch on waninkokos cmios? I don't think so or? Then i have to uninstall the mios from wanin first to use wiigators one? Or will wiigators one overwrite the "old" one i have installed?


----------



## Knuxsega (Feb 8, 2009)

YAY FOR WIIGATER AND WANINKOKO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GC loader works great for me! Me and and surely the rest of the GBAtemp will help you two to make the Loader perfect just like Gamma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All using Princo DVD-R media

NTSC Ultimate Spiderman Works 100%

NTSC Pikmin 2 Works 100% (freeze in new game intro movie but works fine if you press start to skip movie)

NTSC Metroid Prime 2 Echoes 100% No problems

(P.s working with MIOS v8)

Good luck everyone~


----------



## big_danmahony (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you!
This is so awesome,I just spent 4 hours playing TimeSplitters 2 multiplayer.
All of my backups worked except Rogue Squadron 2,but that was a .gcm file
Has anyone else had problems with them?


----------



## Jfk002 (Feb 8, 2009)

@Wiigator

Thanks for this wonderfull work. Still, I have a question, I hope you'll read it since only you can answer this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=> Do you think/do you have planned that in the future you will have a tool to get rid of the gamecube pad and replace it with the wiimote instead? Like a mapping tool of some sort. See, for exemple, I do play Ikaruga with the GC pad, it's ok, but frankly, I could play it as well with my wiimote which has the great advantage of being cordless !
I guess a tool where you could say: standard A button on GC pad becomes A button on Wiimote, and so on.
Do you think it's feasible ?


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Feb 8, 2009)

computerboy said:
			
		

> Use different media. That worked for me



Thanks mate, ived solved the mystery, if i wasnt an ars* i would realalize that ive had the disc inserted backwards on the wii :duh:


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 8, 2009)

Jfk002 said:
			
		

> @Wiigator
> 
> Thanks for this wonderfull work. Still, I have a question, I hope you'll read it since only you can answer this
> 
> ...



Gamecube games run in gamecube mode ==> no wiimote, no usb, no wifi, no lan, no sd card


----------



## Levente (Feb 8, 2009)

How is the GC homebrew loading possible? 
Wii Gamecube Homebrew Launcher?


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 8, 2009)

*is still impatiently waiting a legit guide through this"

No clue what to do with the MIOS crap.


----------



## BryceOne (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> *is still impatiently waiting a legit guide through this"
> 
> No clue what to do with the MIOS crap.



Hmm, you can install a Wii Modchip, but you cant figure out what to do with this?  Interesting!!!

Anyways, assuming you have Wifi set up on your Wii, just load the MIOSPatcher through Homebrew Channel, select the MIOS Version you want to install (I chose 5, The program will download it for you via WiFi).  After it installs, just run the GC Backup Launcher and press A to start up your GC game.

Now if you dont have WiFi you're gonna have to download the MIOS files listed in the README.TXT file and place them on your SD card (Folder locations are also in the TXT file)..  There are 4 files for each MIOS, so you'll only need those 4 files, not all 12.  Then select the MIOS version when you load up MIOSPatcher.


----------



## teusjuh (Feb 8, 2009)

what are the difrents between waninkoko and wiigators mios and loader???


----------



## carnbyds (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow..this is cool...man...how am i gonna concentrate on my assigments...man...this is gonna make up till the wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hours...hehehehehe


----------



## computerboy (Feb 8, 2009)

_Alex_ said:
			
		

> Thx computerboy for your reply, do you think i can use wiigators patch on waninkokos cmios? I don't think so or? Then i have to uninstall the mios from wanin first to use wiigators one? Or will wiigators one overwrite the "old" one i have installed?



You can use Wiigators patch. It will overwrite Waninkokos one.


----------



## Zaiga (Feb 8, 2009)

This is amazing! Hopefully it can play Gotcha Force =P. Thanks a lot Wiigator.


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

Whoever posted that Resident Evil and Resident Evil Zero work failed to mention these are 2 disc games....you might be able to get disc 1 working, but disc 2 will not - this must be corrected by posters on the Wiki.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 8, 2009)

JoeyGennaro said:
			
		

> Whoever posted that Resident Evil and Resident Evil Zero work failed to mention these are 2 disc games....you might be able to get disc 1 working, but disc 2 will not - this must be corrected by posters on the Wiki.


Can anyone confirm this? I might have missed something, but as far as I know it only fails to load the second disc when you started on the first disc. This means that only games requiring you to do this have problems, and that's only Metal Gear Solid as far as I know. Games like the Resident Evil games ask you to switch the disc, but they allow you to save before doing so. This means that you can just save, turn of your Wii and use the GC Backup Launcher to boot the second disc. It should just load the save file and continue the game.


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> JoeyGennaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fi that is the case...then it will work...but did anybody actually play through and test all the Resident Evil games to test it and see if this happens at end of Disc 1?  If it does, obviously instructions for the multi disc game should be explained a bit to people....but I'm not 100% sure this is even the case....


----------



## Mr. Shizzy (Feb 8, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Jfk002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually have a Gamecube to XBOX/PS2 controller adapter.
so i actually use my PS2 paddle to play Gamecube games


----------



## dilav (Feb 8, 2009)

YEAH!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
o crap I don't have anymore GameCube controllers. lol


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2009)

could i burn GC games on a full size DVD with this launcher ?


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 8, 2009)

WitoRIT92 said:
			
		

> could i burn GC games on a full size DVD with this launcher ?



I'm already tired of this question. YES! Okay?


----------



## vondozier (Feb 8, 2009)

So has anyone gotten DVD+R's to work on this?

Using Memorex DVD+R (which work fine for all my Wii games);

When I burn it as a Normal DVD+R in ImgBurn, the loader will recognize the game, but when I select an option to boot it, it freezes on a green screen.
When I burn it as a DVD-Rom booktype in ImgBurn, the loader will give a "345" error.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

big_danmahony said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> This is so awesome,I just spent 4 hours playing TimeSplitters 2 multiplayer.
> All of my backups worked except Rogue Squadron 2,but that was a .gcm file
> Has anyone else had problems with them?




rename the .gcm to .iso and burn it like normal.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks alot for the release. Havent tried it yet, gonna try it next friday. 
The compatibility list looks good, except of the fact that Pokemon XD doesnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Sidenote: Does anyone know where I can get original pokemon Xd for less than 15 pounds?


----------



## criscoboi (Feb 8, 2009)

Is anyone else getting the "hash BAD" error when downloading MIOS v4, v5, or v8 files

I get this error using wi-fi and SD


I also tried installing waninkoko's custom MIOS and I get an -1017 error


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 8, 2009)

You are so fucking awesome, WiiGator!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







btw, are you german? 

Du hast echt mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet!! Geil geil geil, du machst das BackUp Launchen auf der Wii wirklich Zukunfts sicher!! Dankeschön


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2009)

criscoboi said:
			
		

> Is anyone else getting the "hash BAD" error when downloading MIOS v4, v5, or v8 files
> 
> I get this error using wi-fi and SD
> 
> ...



If you have Wii Lan Adapter then you dont need those files. Just installing MIOS that came with this loader folder. Those files are for people who do not have internet.


----------



## criscoboi (Feb 8, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> criscoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, I am saying I tried both methods...and both give the same "hash BAD" error


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 8, 2009)

Waninkoko's mios allows games that have 2 discs right? The game I have in mind is Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 8, 2009)

Some of the none working games listed on the compatability list, dont work due to them needing the Audiofix.
i.e. Waver Racer, Ikaruga, and The Zelda Collection.


----------



## shred6waves (Feb 8, 2009)

criscoboi said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you using a modified cIOS? you HAVE to use the one that came with wiigators gamma wii launcher. i tried installing the cMIOS when i had the modified rockband cIOS and i got the same error. i uninstalled it, installed wiigators, and problem was solved! (idk if that will be the case for you...)


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys do know that mios' get overwritten right? If you installed one, then another, you are not gonna have both. Also action replay does not work with any miosv5 and above.


ALSO, it's a beta!! Obviously you are going to run into issues. You guys take things for granted. If a problem happens, accept it.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Also action replay does not work with any miosv5 and above.
> 
> 
> ALSO, it's a beta!! Obviously you are going to run into issues.



I couldn't get AR to work on v4 either.

AND THIS. IS. THETA!!!!!!!


----------



## criscoboi (Feb 8, 2009)

shred6waves said:
			
		

> criscoboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes.
I was  wondering if this might be the problem, but didn't want to go through the hassle of uninstalling and reinstalling.
Beisdes I'll take Rockband over gamecube compatibility
Thanks much


----------



## Matt93 (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there a download for the "RVL-mios-v8.wad" that is needed for Waninkoko's custom MIOS?  I checked and none of the games I backed up have it, so I can't get it myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Got it, thanks!


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you check Gamecube games or Wii games for the MIOS?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 8, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Did you check Gamecube games or Wii games for the MIOS?



Cubegames never had updates on the discs...
So only a Wii game (e.g. the new Pikmin-Wii-port) does have the required WAD.


----------



## Matt93 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wii games of course, but I have it now so its all good.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

ZerO I was asking because someone asked me in a PM why his Gamecube games didn't have the MIOs on them.


----------



## acesniper (Feb 8, 2009)

Well since I don't have the Pikmin New Play Feature, can someone PM me the mios v8.wad. Thanks


----------



## kedest (Feb 8, 2009)

Why does this overwrite the original mios?
can't it just install it as a new one and use that, like the Wii backup launcher uses ios 249?


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 8, 2009)

I've had the rvl-mios-v4 installed, but when I go to patch the mios I see a lot of the "File not found" when trying to download; is this alright?
Also, is there a main difference between gator's and wain's loaders?
I.E; which one supports more than the other?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> Why does this overwrite the original mios?
> can't it just install it as a new one and use that, like the Wii backup launcher uses ios 249?



Because there is only one MIOS, it doesn't have an ID number like the IOS's it's just MIOS


----------



## Sstew (Feb 8, 2009)

I know this is a noob question, but I'm trying to get Multiboot to work with Mac's. So I was able to combine WindWaker, and Mario Baseball into 1 ISO. I burned it, in the launcher I can see Windwaker, it loads fine.

How would I go to the next game, I thought it was the left and right D-Pad but that didnt work. Anything Im missing

Also why would every back up I play claim my GC Card is corrupted?

Thanks guys


----------



## Trune (Feb 8, 2009)

I can *confirm* that Skies of Arcadia PAL now saves properly if using the B (Patch with MIOS) at start-up function. The user must also delete the old 'corrupted' save games that you originally saved using a different version (such as the NTSC/480P/PAL60/PAL type of boots).


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 8, 2009)

Sstew, ususally if the game is from another region and you have a different region saves, it'll say the memory card is corrupt.

E.g. I try to play NTSC-J Zeta Gundam and I have a PAL GC Memory Card.
Zeta Gundam will say the memory card is corrupted and needs to be formatted.

If they're the same region, I don't know what to tell you.
I apologize for the lack of expertise I have in this situation.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

This is an extremely noob question but here goes. Everything loads fine but when the game loads all I get is sound... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> This is an extremely noob question but here goes. Everything loads fine but when the game loads all I get is sound... what am I doing wrong?



Is it a PAL game? Do you have Region Free hacks from Preloader/Starfall/something like that?


----------



## Mr.Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

Its a PAL game (Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure btw) And no I do not have any of those hacks.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 8, 2009)

Use the RunGCLoader from the Hombrew Channel that came in the package on the first page, then once it loads, choose either PAL or PAL60 for booting. Auto-detect may not be the right choice since it might just try to do the best for your Wii and not the TV. If PAL or PAL60 don't work just try NTSC to double check.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

Doesn't seem to work. I get either a black screen or green or sometimes its black with LINE on the screen, as if the console isn't even on...This is a multi iso if that makes a difference.

EDIT: Ok, so like on my 5th try it loaded with the L for PAL60 and it seems to load randomly.

EDIT 2: Wario World is still a black screen even with the PAL60 on. Still dont know whats going on...


----------



## Matt93 (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright, well Waninkoko's custom MIOS ruined the ability of my Wii to play _original_ games.  When I click start in the disk channel, my Wii turns off and refuses to turn on again until I eject the disk.  This is a big problem for me, as I have many Gamecube originals.  I have cIOSCORP installed btw.  I can play GC backups through the disk channel.

What can I try to fix this?  Install Wiigator's custom MIOS?

If all else fails, what do I do to uninstall this/reinstall the original MIOS?


EDIT:  Fixed. The problem was Starfall, not the cMIOS. I had to disable "Region free GC games with video mode patch" in Starfall.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

im gonna cry! everytime i try to play a game i just get a "failed to read dvd 345." error...i dont know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have followed all instructions all correct...please dont reply with things like have u tried loading mios patcher first...im not that much of a noob hahaha pleaseeeeeee


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

i don't get it... Everyone says the zelda collectors ed. doesn't work, but I have all of it's contents working. The only problem is that if you try to exit something, or watch a video, it goes black and need reset (happens at end of videos). I still gotta try the majoras mask ocarina mess up though...


----------



## kedest (Feb 9, 2009)

there are 2 zelda discs with old games (zelda1/2/oot/mask and oot/oot masterquest), perhaps they were talking about the other one


----------



## acesniper (Feb 9, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> there are 2 zelda discs with old games (zelda1/2/oot/mask and oot/oot masterquest), perhaps they were talking about the other one


Which one is working them?


----------



## Matt93 (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> i don't get it... Everyone says the zelda collectors ed. doesn't work, but I have all of it's contents working. The only problem is that if you try to exit something, or watch a video, it goes black and need reset (happens at end of videos). I still gotta try the majoras mask ocarina mess up though...


Yeah, it isn't working for me.  I can start the game but when I select one of the games my Wii instantly shuts off.  I have to press the power button twice to turn the Wii on after that.


----------



## Rod_Hull (Feb 9, 2009)

I think I've found a pretty bad bug with *Zelda: Wind Waker*:

I'm using a PAL Wii with System 3.2, connected with component cables - the Wii is set to output 480p. I chose to use MIOS v5 (the default option when patching) - I didn't choose to modify it to make use of the Wii backup launcher/rebooter - so I run the backup launcher straight from the HBC.

I created a multi-boot disc with Zelda: WW, Super Mario Sunshine and F-Zero GX on - all are PAL versions and all work fine at first glance, but will only work in prog. scan mode when I press A to boot, then hold B until the game appears (at first the screen corrupts but as long as I hold B for a few seconds, the game appears eventually after a few seconds).

So anyway, I boot Zelda, play it for a little while, and all appears totally fine, UNTIL I pick up the first dungeon map in the Forbidden Fortress (just after crawling out of the jail-cell).

Once you try and display the map (pressing up on the D-pad), green speckles appear on-screen, and the framerate drops to ~1fps whilst the map overlay appears - very slowly. You can't then even navigate round the map, so you have to press B to dismiss it and get back to the game - it goes away VERY slowly, at ~1fps or so. Once back in the game, the framerate returns to normal, but all the graphics are then corrupted: EVERYTHING is out of focus - not just objects in the distance as usually happens (since the game uses depth of field blur), and light sources that aren't even visible on-screen (like round a corner for example) start to cast halos over the screen even when you haven''t actually got near them...you can't get the game to return to normal until you reboot the Wii.

So it appears that the game runs fine as long as you don't use the map (which is kind of hard in some of the large multi-floor dungeons that are surely to come later in the game).

I tried setting my Wii to regular 576i PAL, then booting - I only need to press A in the backup launcher for it to boot - I get the choice of displaying in 60Hz or 50Hz - both exhibit the exact same problem as described above.

Can anyone else with a PAL or NTSC version of Wind Waker test this - you need to play a little way into the game - it probably takes about 30mins of continuous play from the start to get to this point - just after you get on the pirate ship, then get launched onto the island. Of course, if you already have a previous save-game that works and you are in any dungeon and then pickup the map - just try to display it since that is what triggers this behaviour for me...

It would be good to narrow down if the PAL or NTSC versions that are *both* affected, or I've just got a bad dump?

The other two games I've tried seem to be fine so far (only played one GP in F-Zero GX, and about 10 minutes of SMS - but all seems fine so far in both of them).


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 9, 2009)

There's two very different Zelda discs. The first was OOT and Master Quest. The second was Zelda 1, Zelda 2, OOT, Majora's Mask, and a Wind Waker demo.


----------



## cr08 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rod_Hull said:
			
		

> Once you try and display the map (pressing up on the D-pad), green speckles appear on-screen, and the framerate drops to ~1fps whilst the map overlay appears - very slowly. You can't then even navigate round the map, so you have to press B to dismiss it and get back to the game - it goes away VERY slowly, at ~1fps or so. Once back in the game, the framerate returns to normal, but all the graphics are then corrupted: EVERYTHING is out of focus - not just objects in the distance as usually happens (since the game uses depth of field blur), and light sources that aren't even visible on-screen (like round a corner for example) start to cast halos over the screen even when you haven''t actually got near them...you can't get the game to return to normal until you reboot the Wii



I actually have run into the same issue on a single game disc burn of windwaker and only the Forbidden Fortress area seems to be affected. Once that part of the game is complete and you end up on Windfall Island, everything is back to normal. Map works and graphics are fine.

Btw, this is with a US Wii, v8 MIOS patched, same thing through both the gcloader and the gamma loader directly and rebooted, 480i and 480p.


----------



## Matt93 (Feb 9, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> There's two very different Zelda discs. The first was OOT and Master Quest. The second was Zelda 1, Zelda 2, OOT, Majora's Mask, and a Wind Waker demo.


I see.  I have the disk with Zelda 1, Zelda 2, OOT, Majora's Mask, and the Wind Waker demo.  It isn't working, as described above.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> there are 2 zelda discs with old games (zelda1/2/oot/mask and oot/oot masterquest), perhaps they were talking about the other one



actually, i've tried both. Both work, the master quest one ,and the collectors with oot, mm, ww, z1, z2 retrospective, and ww video.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

argh! error 245 please any1 help meeeeeee! send me a email [email protected] ive bin tryin now for like 6 hours i just know i have overlooked sumthin small and thats why im getting this disc error argh!


----------



## Cyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wasn't there another release from Waninkoko supposed to come out today/tonight or was this just a rumor or misinformation?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

Cyman said:
			
		

> Wasn't there another release from Waninkoko supposed to come out today/tonight or was this just a rumor or misinformation?



there was? I never heard anything about it.


----------



## kedest (Feb 9, 2009)

Cyman said:
			
		

> Wasn't there another release from Waninkoko supposed to come out today/tonight or was this just a rumor or misinformation?



i heard that too. apparenttly he was working on his own loader application, with support for multigames on a data dvd with the games as iso-files


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

anybody heard of the 245 dvd read error when using gamecube backup launcher? wont loud any games....


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 9, 2009)

thats wierd i have the same problem that mr guy have but with animal crossing pal and wario world pal any one have the solution because i would like to play this game on ntsc wii ps i am a newcomer thanks


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

does anybody know how to edit the compatibility list? I am about to test Zoids Battle Legends, but know not how to submit my results.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

no sorry disc 345 error not 245 error...its like i have a missing file or something...i cant explain it many people have the same issues its all over forums...just no1 replies to them...like me


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

scottlane87 said:
			
		

> no sorry disc 345 error not 245 error...its like i have a missing file or something...i cant explain it many people have the same issues its all over forums...just no1 replies to them...like me



you either don't have a compatible disc in, have a bad burn, or mios not istalled properly.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

hmm aaron thanx for the reply...i have tried all 3 different mios 4 5 and 8 and none will work, i have burned numerous games on numerous types of discs on numerous write speeds and still doesnt work....im so confused


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

scottlane87 said:
			
		

> hmm aaron thanx for the reply...i have tried all 3 different mios 4 5 and 8 and none will work, i have burned numerous games on numerous types of discs on numerous write speeds and still doesnt work....im so confused



how are you installing the mios? through internet or sd?


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

erm i think it says...network? so im assuming its the internet...if i need to install it via sd i dont know how? where to put the files etc


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

scottlane87 said:
			
		

> erm i think it says...network? so im assuming its the internet...if i need to install it via sd i dont know how? where to put the files etc



when you install via network, does it say "install done" or some kind of fail error upon the completion of part 15/15?


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

it just stalled at step 15...all of the steps said complete though...but i had to reboot, how do i access that task again? the step 1-15


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

scottlane87 said:
			
		

> it just stalled at step 15...all of the steps said complete though...but i had to reboot, how do i access that task again? the step 1-15



mine also failed at 15. What I did was uninstalled the mios. then install/reinstall the cios for wii back ups. then reinstall mios with v5. I then got complete message and gcbackuploader worked, but with MANY bugs of course.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

this is hard work installing this....i wish there was some kind of installation program that did it all automatically haha


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 9, 2009)

For those with the disc error: have u checked that ios 249 is installed properly. The network installation for the mios I believe tries to download 247 for menu and it failed on mine and my gamecube backups work. Try reinstalling ios 249 then mios network and see if the first line says 247 failed. Then try GC backup launcher.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

oooo this sounds inntresting, do u uninstall the mios in a wad manager channel.....and reinstall it that way, and how do i access the part that gives me the steps 1-15 ive forgot


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

CRAP!!!! I just tried Zoids Battle Legends. It gets to main menu, then all options lead to disc read error. I REALLY wanted this one to work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 does anyone know how to edit compatibility list, so i can record this?

*Posts merged*



			
				scottlane87 said:
			
		

> oooo this sounds inntresting, do u uninstall the mios in a wad manager channel.....and reinstall it that way, and how do i access the part that gives me the steps 1-15 ive forgot



the one that connects to the network does it.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

nope tried that again, still same dvd error! argh im so angry hahaha thanx for all ure help guys ure being great but still no luck, maybe i will wipe everythin and follow sum1's steps from the beginning?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

scottlane87 said:
			
		

> nope tried that again, still same dvd error! argh im so angry hahaha thanx for all ure help guys ure being great but still no luck, maybe i will wipe everythin and follow sum1's steps from the beginning?



It's worth a try.

So, can somebody PLEASE tell me how to edit compatibility list wiki?

Also, does anyone know an approximate release date of next version?


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

how did you guys do it? what steps u follow?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great, another noob storm...

Sounds cool. Wii just got +255 Cool! Can't wait till all the bugs are fixed! Maybe a GBA emu?


----------



## OneUp (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> CRAP!!!! I just tried Zoids Battle Legends. It gets to main menu, then all options lead to disc read error. I REALLY wanted this one to work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added Zoids for you.  You should just look at the code and copy paste it then edit the fields.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

scottlane87 said:
			
		

> how did you guys do it? what steps u follow?



1. install mios v5
2. uninstall mios v5
3. install/reinstall cios for wiigator back up launcher gamma.
5. reinstall mios v5
6. put in back up
7. launch gcbackup program
8. successful read then launch.


----------



## scottlane87 (Feb 9, 2009)

juggernaut, id hardly call myself a noob, just because im having trouble installing some beta software full of bugs the day it is released.......if you have nothin productive to say...why say anythin at all...there is people in hear that genuinly want to help


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

OneUp said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man! Alright, I see how to edit it now, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 9, 2009)

I Edited Wiki:
I-Ninja -NTSC-100%


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

i would now like to ponder why my zelda collectors back up works great, but all others don't.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 9, 2009)

Nearly all of the none working games on the compatibility list are due to them needing the Audiofix.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Nearly all of the none working games on the compatibility list are due to them needing the Audiofix.



what audio fix?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly all none working games are on this list.
http://wiki.nintendo-scene.com/Audio_Fix


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok... that is about the wiikey modchip... this is a entirely different program.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok so do Multi-games work with the loader or they not yet?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> Ok so do Multi-games work with the loader or they not yet?



yes


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh ok thanks now I have to look for the Mios8 for waninkoko custom mios.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its has nothing to do with it being an entirely different program, its due to the fact that the games needing the audio fix which isn't fully supported by the backup launcher,  is the reason why they don't work.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh, ok, now i see what you're getting at. Luckily this program is developed by geniuses who will find a way to perfect it.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

man, here i am trying to personally verify the majora's mask song of time mess up, and i finished all the requirements just before first night... now i am waiting VERY bored for midnight day 3


----------



## JoeyGennaro (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> man, here i am trying to personally verify the majora's mask song of time mess up, and i finished all the requirements just before first night... now i am waiting VERY bored for midnight day 3



Why even bother?  It doesn't work and has been verified enough times....it does work on an original disc though.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

because, I also have a zelda collectors backup that works entirely, though i seem to be the only one, so maybe this will work too.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

still waiting... (dawn of the final day)


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

Night of the final day...


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

MIDNIGHT!!!!!


----------



## acesniper (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> because, I also have a zelda collectors backup that works entirely, though i seem to be the only one, so maybe this will work too.


What Zelda games are in your ISO?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

acesniper said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zelda master quest, collectors, windwaker, twilight princess, and four swords


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

dang, even with my unexplainable superior zelda collector backup, still got song of time glitch...


----------



## Sairou (Feb 9, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a download to fix this or do we just have to wait for the fix to be implemented into a new version of the backup loader?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 9, 2009)

Sairou said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the audiofix patcher, it works with modchips which dont have audiofix support, I'm not sure if it will work the Gamecube Launcher though.
http://easywebtvandradio.com/Downloads/FSTFIX_GUI.zip
Post your results


----------



## sirdashadow (Feb 9, 2009)

In my experience , this is what I have done so far, NTSC-U 3.2U, MIOS V5 patched. I burned Paper Mario NTSC-U standalone, worked flawlessly even with progressive mode. Then I did a GCOS V4F multidisk,  soul calibur 2 PAL, Burnout PAL and Paper mario NTSC-U in one disk. Soul calibur works but I have to press B to make it work. If I hold B to activate "60 hz" mode, it freezes. Paper mario worked with autodetect, but no progressive mode. Finally Burnout...oh wow...everytime I tried this little bugger either it locks up with a green screen or nothing. What's worse: when I turn off and on, sometimes it would not read the dvd or freeze up! But if I eject the disk and turn off the WII and put it back then I could play the other two games. needless to say that's scary....

Edit: I did have the BURN proof kick in because after you run the gcos multidisk utlity it thrashes your I/O...so maybe it could be a bad burn?


----------



## Sairou (Feb 9, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Sairou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do! burning now. ;D

EDIT: on second thought, gotta learn how to make it first. GUI file is not making the fix iso for me.
EDIT2: got one made now. time to burn. will post results soon!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 9, 2009)

scottlane87 said:
			
		

> juggernaut, id hardly call myself a noob, just because im having trouble installing some beta software full of bugs the day it is released.......if you have nothin productive to say...why say anythin at all...there is people in hear that genuinly want to help


Noob doesn't always mean an insult. You've become a member just to ask a question on one thread.


----------



## Sairou (Feb 9, 2009)

Blargh. tried the fstfix program with failure results. =O


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the loader i still own 3 gamecubes and all but one of the games i want to play this will come in handy for that final game


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> dang, even with my unexplainable superior zelda collector backup, still got song of time glitch...



The Collector's Editions need an Audiofix...


----------



## MalayZN (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone have a Image/Music to make a wad for this?


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 9, 2009)

Trune said:
			
		

> I can *confirm* that Skies of Arcadia PAL now saves properly if using the B (Patch with MIOS) at start-up function. The user must also delete the old 'corrupted' save games that you originally saved using a different version (such as the NTSC/480P/PAL60/PAL type of boots).



Thank you, you are my savior! I'll check it later. Great game!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2009)

dottor_male said:
			
		

> Trune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I've just finished downloading Skies of Arcadia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the heads-up!

Has anyone tried Tony Hawks Pro Skater 4 NTSC on a PAL Wii yet?


----------



## Liink (Feb 9, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that if i patch my Zelda iso i made with the audiofix, ill be able to get past the song of time glitch?


----------



## Levente (Feb 9, 2009)

Why are some games for example Wind Waker or Zelda Collector's NOT working if I choose option B-use patched MIOS to start? These games works when I simple push A-autodetect, but an error occured If I load with B.


----------



## houseonfire (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried to use the MutliGame ISO program.
It wont work for me..

I loaded Tales of symphonia, disc 1 and 2, and Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles into a single DVD.
When the disc Loads, I don't get an option to choose which game to play. It only starts loading Tales of symphonia Disc 1.
Am I doing something wrong?

(I'm NTSC, I hit Y when the Wiigator menu pops up. I also tried hitting Start, and it still started up disc 1)
I have tried from both the Disc channel, and the Gamecube booter .dol file from the HBC


EDIT: Problem solved. You can choose from the Backup Launcher menu.


----------



## OSW (Feb 9, 2009)

Because it seems different ways of booting cause the gamesaves to be identified differently (duplicate savegames), which way is the best (compatible with real gc games and future editions of backup loader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

At least i have experienced this with F-zero X, booting from backup loader vs system menu.

I'm guessing system menu would be better.

EDIT: Also should not that FSTFIX solved my non-boot issue with F-Zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it fixed and padded the game to 1.35gb.


----------



## Rod_Hull (Feb 9, 2009)

cr08 said:
			
		

> Rod_Hull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to know!. I'll play through that dungeon later on and report back to see if the PAL version is OK from that point on, too. Very odd bug, that it affects that game at that point in particular only - can anyone comment on why this might be?


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't get it.. Where do you use it for?
Is it for playing GameCube games with only the save or something?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Should I use GameCube Memory Card:

59 blocks, 251 blocks, or 1019 blocks ? Thanks.


----------



## Levente (Feb 9, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Should I use GameCube Memory Card:
> 
> 59 blocks, 251 blocks, or 1019 blocks ? Thanks.



The bigger the better.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 9, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> I don't get it.. Where do you use it for?
> Is it for playing GameCube games with only the save or something?




... The Gamecube backup Launcher?
Its for playing Backup Gamecube games.. Kinda says it in the title.


----------



## djtaz (Feb 9, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> I don't get it.. Where do you use it for?
> Is it for playing GameCube games with only the save or something?




Hehe - noobs.
Great work once again Wiigator - Thanks for this.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Levente said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the bigger the better ? I only like a few games, that's it.


----------



## kosheh (Feb 9, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Levente said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you plan on playing a lot of RPGs or sports games, get a 1019. These genres generally have gigantic save files that take up like 25 blocks.
Everything else is good with 251 blocks, as their saves are generally small (4-11 blocks)

The 59-block card is good if you want to blow your money to have a card that'll save only one game - Animal Crossing. :/

Also just figured I'd throw in a little troubleshooting - Dream Mix TV World Fighters doesn't work.  After the Autosave/Save/Nosave screen in either the intro movie or the title screen the game just locks up.

I'm kinda wondering if it's a bad burn so I'm just making another copy. 
It's a huge bummer because I wanted to kick Solid Snake's ass with Optimus Prime. ):


----------



## mtalica (Feb 9, 2009)

This is my first post, so please be kind.  I have been following this forum since day 1 and have found it so informative.  Thank you all for your input and thank you Wiigator for all your hard work.  Now, on to my question.  I was wondering if there is a way to impliment a streaming audio fix straight to disk when burning GC games, or whether I can install something on my Wii that would allow me to do this?  Only info I've been able to find is built in SAF on modchips, and quite frankly thats not the way I want to go.

Thanks


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 9, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will get the 251 blocks. Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: What about Megaman X Command Mission ? Is the 251 blocks okay for this game ?


----------



## Daviex (Feb 9, 2009)

Scuse me i'm have a problem, on game Multi 5, the game go with English, and not can to select me, can anyone help me to set language predefinite to Italian? thanks to all


----------



## kosheh (Feb 9, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Thanks. I will get the 251 blocks. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have...no idea regarding PAL consoles. Try going into the Wii System Menu and setting the language to Italian.
If that doesn't work, then you'll probably have to wait until WiiGator updates the app to support BootLang or whatever it is, as it probably currently loads the default.

I thought GC games had ingame menus for that, though.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you very much. That's all for now


----------



## squaremast (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a proble with two games 1: Sonic adventure 2 and 2: 007 nightfire 
In sonic a black screen apear but the sound is still working and in nightfire a screen saing an error has ocurred please turn bla bla bla somebody know what to do? in the compativiliti list the both games work


----------



## Cyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I still didn't install the GC Backup Launcher because there is so much confusion about MIOS patching and multigame disc loading etc.
I think it's about time for another summary, it would be nice if someone could clear up the following questions:

Which MIOS/patching method is better - WiiGator's or Waninkoko's?

What are the advantages/drawbacks of each method? 

Do you have to choose from one of them or can you use both methods?

What is the best tool to create Multi game discs and which formats are supported (e.g. gcm, iso)?

Maybe anyone can think of other questions that need to be answered/summarized, for me, those are the most important I can think of now.
Or maybe someone can make a sticky with a step-by-step tutorial so that the confusion ends.
I still wonder what is with the announced loader from Waninkoko...


----------



## vinncennzo (Feb 9, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> Scuse me i'm have a problem, on game Multi 5, the game go with English, and not can to select me, can anyone help me to set language predefinite to Italian? thanks to all



I'm French and i had the same problem with the language to different games (Paper Mario, Skies of Arcadia Legends, ...). I solved it to installing starfall (choose gamecube free region) and the CIOSPACK. Now, language of this games is french and not english.


----------



## Fye_DX (Feb 9, 2009)

Cyman said:
			
		

> I still didn't install the GC Backup Launcher because there is so much confusion about MIOS patching and multigame disc loading etc.
> I think it's about time for another summary, it would be nice if someone could clear up the following questions:
> 
> Which MIOS/patching method is better - WiiGator's or Waninkoko's?
> ...



Which MIOS/patching method is better - WiiGator's or Waninkoko's? & What are the advantages/drawbacks of each method? 
I use Waninkoko's, because it supposedly easier to use and will work with the 'soon to come' loader stuff. As far as I know, compatibility doesn't change all that much between them.

Do you have to choose from one of them or can you use both methods?
You can only have one method (1 cMIOS) at a time, but you can (AFAIK) change them any time.

What is the best tool to create Multi game discs and which formats are supported (e.g. gcm, iso)?
I currently use "MultiGameISOCreator.exe". It shrinks games, it has a user-friendly UI and it worked every time. It can open both GCM and ISO files [Which, btw, are the same. You just change the extension. AFAIK... ^^]


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 9, 2009)

2 things I prefer:

Wii for DVD-R

GameCube for Mini DVD-R

They are better that way and a nice to collect instead of MultiGame is not my things, nah.


----------



## Fye_DX (Feb 9, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> 2 things I prefer:
> 
> Wii for DVD-R
> 
> ...


Oh, MultiGame ain't my thing too, it's just I'm low on DVDs right now, only DVD9 =)
...but they don't work with the loader. At least, I couldn't get them to work.

--Edit--
Sry, wrong topic... ^^' Not that it's all that off topic anyway...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have plenty DVDs but I still prefer those two things I want.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

Fye_DX said:
			
		

> Cyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could you give me a link to download MultiGameISOCreator.exe
i can't seem to find it...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 9, 2009)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/MultiGame_ISO_Creator
@RockmanForte: beat you


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just go to google and type MultiGameISOCreator and you will find this:

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/MultiGame_ISO_Creator






EDIT: Oh, too late! I am 1 minute late but I teach him how to find it by google.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/MultiGame_ISO_Creator



thanks, you too rockman


----------



## TehLink (Feb 9, 2009)

From what I have tried:
Capcom vs. SNK 2 EO (U) - Works perfectly
Zoids Battle Legends (U) - Loads up to the main menu but everything leads to a Disc Read Error.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

TehLink said:
			
		

> From what I have tried:
> Capcom vs. SNK 2 EO (U) - Works perfectly
> Zoids Battle Legends (U) - Loads up to the main menu but everything leads to a Disc Read Error.



zoids did the same for me...


----------



## OneUp (Feb 9, 2009)

squaremast said:
			
		

> I got a proble with two games 1: Sonic adventure 2 and 2: 007 nightfire
> In sonic a black screen apear but the sound is still working and in nightfire a screen saing an error has ocurred please turn bla bla bla somebody know what to do? in the compativiliti list the both games work




For sonic adventure 2, you could try different boot methods.  However, it probably is an issue with the wrong region.  I don't think the pal version will work on an ntsc console.  (I tried it and got the same results you got.)
Nightfire try different booting method.  I think pressing b is the best for compatibility with saves etc.


----------



## DehShadow (Feb 9, 2009)

Someone updated the compatibility wiki with that Paper Mario having save problems. I was just wondering if this was true, because I've been playing for a while and never experienced this problem.


----------



## Malhilion (Feb 9, 2009)

I am having trouble with this app... I couldn't install WiiGators MIOS as Hombrew Channel 10.01 told me that it wasn't a valid wii application. As a result I have installed Waninkoko's MIOS. Even so, when I run the Gamecube Launcher it freezes on the title page and then resets my Wii. I know that the MIOS is installed correctly because when I use Wii Backup Launcher to load from the disc channel I get the GameCube screen. When I click start, that also resets my Wii. My system is PAL 3.2E, and I am trying to load Metal Gear Solid - Twin Snakes (PAL version). I am dying to play this game again, my copy is all scratched up from overuse!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Oh, and I'm new, so hi everyone.

Malhilion


----------



## TehLink (Feb 9, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> TehLink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm kinda mad, really wanted to play it. Hope there is some kinda fix for it soon.


----------



## serving (Feb 9, 2009)

hey does anyone here know if you can use mini dvd-r with the gc backuploader or do you have to use the regular dvd-r


----------



## cr08 (Feb 9, 2009)

serving said:
			
		

> hey does anyone here know if you can use mini dvd-r with the gc backuploader or do you have to use the regular dvd-r



You can use a mini dvd-r. Just to clarify to everyone who keeps asking this question: Mini DVD-R's and full size DVD-R's are identical except for the size and amount of space they can hold. As far as the Wii is concerned, it doesn't care either way as long as the data on the disc is right.

In essence: Use a mini dvd or a full size dvd. Doesn't matter.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 9, 2009)

serving said:
			
		

> hey does anyone here know if you can use mini dvd-r with the gc backuploader or do you have to use the regular dvd-r


A mini DVD-r is basically just a smaller version of a dvd-r so it should work
(unless the loader can't find it cause its too small)


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 9, 2009)

TehLink said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too. It was one of my most favorites of all time.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 9, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> A mini DVD-r is basically just a smaller version of a dvd-r so it should work
> (unless the loader can't find it cause its too small)


It shouldn't since the loader can find regular Gamecube games.


----------



## serving (Feb 9, 2009)

alright cool thnks for the replies time to whip out my bag of mini dvd-r ^^^


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi. I just made a account here to inform everyone and to be part of a new community =D. Well to the main topic.

True Crime Streets Of La is working so far, but none of the games i have are detecting the save files on my memory card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have Legend of Zelda Twilight princess,Super Smash Bros Melee and True Crime streets of LA on my DvD using MultiGame ISO Creator v3.2.4
and so far all of them are working except For melee(i think it is pal) its playing the audio but no video and the two others are working perfectly but the only thing that is not working is the detection of memory cards.... Well thats all, and i will be posting some more info on here.


Edit: Ah never mind. I got true Crime Streets of LA to read my memory card by running the backup with Mios Patcher and i think that would work with LOZ TP.


----------



## Cyman (Feb 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh, MultiGame ain't my thing too, it's just I'm low on DVDs right now, only DVD9 =)
> ...but they don't work with the loader. At least, I couldn't get them to work.
> 
> GCOS Multi game disc creator supports DVD9 AFAIK. Are you sure that the loader can't handle them, too?
> ...



Does MultiGameISOCreator.exe also support DVD9? BTW, I know that gcm can be renamed to iso, but is this necessary? From your post I read that it isn't and that the Backup Loader can handle gcm and iso files, is this right?


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried to make a multigame ISO with MultiGameISOCreator.exe and it ended up crashing.
It had lol5 games on it, could that be the cause?
Or should I try my luck with GCOS Multigame?


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 9, 2009)

So far, the two games I've tried are working for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo Puzzle Collection (J) and Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door (U).


----------



## opzarnbee (Feb 10, 2009)

i have 3.4(u) already on my wii...BLEH i know. Will this still work correctly??


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are some clearifications about the patched MIOS:

The program "gcbackuplauncher" is responsible for loading GC games. This program is included in:
A. Waninkokos cMIOS
B. "rungcbackup"
C. MIOS patcher. If you enable Wii Backup Launcher Support in the MIOS patcher, it will be added to the MIOS.

Waninkoko has a different version of it. He called it "gc-loader". My loader will display a Backup Launcher image when started, even if you insert an original game. If it can't read the disc it will automatically start the MIOS as it were not patched. The disc error is normal in this situation and is not a problem. If you don't want to see this screen, you need to disable Wii Backup Launcher support.

Both patched MIOS support loading of GameCube DOLs over memory from Wii mode. "rungcbackup" loads "gcbackuplauncher" this way. Any in the MIOS inlcuded "gcbackuplauncher" will not start.

It is possible to have both loaders, even if you patch MIOS only one time.


How to have both my and Waninkokos loader:

1. Install Waninkokos cMIOS

Now you can:
a. Use Waninkokos multiloader, the Wii Backup Launcher or the disc channel. You will use Waninkokos "gc-loader".
b. Use my "gcbackuplauncher" by starting "rungcbackup".

In future you may not need to install a newer patched MIOS, because an update of the "gcbackuplauncher" can be loaded using "rungcbackup". This will not change anything in the NAND.

Some other notes:
I am working on the audiofix stuff.

I added a special patch for Zelda Collection Japanese Version (in Theta version). Other versions of this game should start when pressing B. But it will start slow. To get it faster we need to patch it also. An USB Gecko is required to get the required memory address from the debug output.

If a game is able to start using MIOS (B button in "gcbackuplauncher"), then the compatibility is higher (see memory card problems and time problems). Some games are not starting using this method. The audio stream stuff may be also responsible for this, but I also see games with audio stream enabled, which are working.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2009)

You are amazing, WiiGator! Good work!


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone know when Waninkoko is going to release his "gc-loader"? I used his mios patch because when this was first released, the only clarification about multigamediscs was that Waninkoko was releasing a loader that supported it, and you would need his patched mios to use it. Everything works great with his cmios and WiiGator's amazing gcbackuplauncher, except for multigamediscs through the disc channel, which supposedly works with WiiGator's mios patcher. 
Does anyone know exactly what there is to gain from his loader? I keep hearing that it can read different .iso's directly off of a disc(so I guess there's no need for GCOS) but GCOS and WiiGator's achieves this already, and loads through disc channel.

Thanks for all the hard work WiiGator and everyone else involved. I hope that I can one day write code half as good as your pinky good sir.


----------



## banchan (Feb 10, 2009)

We cannot play with "Wii classic controller" pad ? I have to buy a GC pad or not.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2009)

Please do not ask when. He do not like it. Waninkoko will release his gc loader when he feels it's time to release his gc loader, ok ?


----------



## gukid (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice work Gator!  Got this up and running on my already softmodded Wii in seconds.  Tried a couple of back-ups and they all work.

Darkshadow96:  I'm having the same problem with saves as well it seems.  Playing Skies of Arcadia it detects the memory card fine, and I was able to save once (create a savegame) but after that it can't read the saves from the card, and won't save again (has a recoverable error in the save menu).  This kind of thing worries me, because I've lost saves before on PSX and PS2 in this sort of way.  Not really sure how the loader could be responsible though...


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 10, 2009)

If I've installed Wain's MIOS, do I just boot from disc channel? or do I use the app that wiigator released?
I'm in the middle of burning my first backup, so I haven't tried anything yet.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 10, 2009)

You can do either, but I suggest using the App Wiigator posted, it has better/more choices incase the disc channel doesn't laod it for some reason.


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 10, 2009)

I used MutligameISOcreator and booted with A, but I can't access any other game but the first one. Is there a way to toggle between all the games?


----------



## trancepara (Feb 10, 2009)

fgsfdsyo said:
			
		

> I used MutligameISOcreator and booted with A, but I can't access any other game but the first one. Is there a way to toggle between all the games?



Use the d-pad instead of the stick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Took me a bit to figure it out as well.


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 10, 2009)

trancepara said:
			
		

> fgsfdsyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha, oh wow. I didn't even notice it showed the game name. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 10, 2009)

So that program will let me do things like put both parts of each Resident Evil on one disc?


----------



## banchan (Feb 10, 2009)

can you tell me if it's necessary to use a GC pad or not ? could we use wii classic controller ?


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, here was my multigame iso.

This happens on both Wiigator v5 MIOS and Wain's v8 MIOS
Mobile Suit Gundam vs Zeta Gundam (NTSC-J) - Works perfectly (so far) [A]
Ikaruga - Known can't start new game, also can't even do a challenge -> arcade [A,B]
Luigi's Mansion - Black screen, can still hear game though [B,A,START]
Megaman Battle Transmission - Works perfectly (so far) [A]
Super Smash Bros Melee - Works perfectly (so far)  [B to read memory card]

*Posts merged*



			
				Haruhi said:
			
		

> So that program will let me do things like put both parts of each Resident Evil on one disc?
> Yes, but I heard there were shenanigans about multi-disc games. I don't know if they work or not.
> QUOTE(banchan @ Feb 10 2009, 03:24 AM) can you tell me if it's necessary to use a GC pad or not ? could we use wii classic controller ?


Since you're booting into GC mode, the only thing you can use is the GC controller.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 10, 2009)

gukid said:
			
		

> Nice work Gator!  Got this up and running on my already softmodded Wii in seconds.  Tried a couple of back-ups and they all work.
> 
> Darkshadow96:  I'm having the same problem with saves as well it seems.  Playing Skies of Arcadia it detects the memory card fine, and I was able to save once (create a savegame) but after that it can't read the saves from the card, and won't save again (has a recoverable error in the save menu).  This kind of thing worries me, because I've lost saves before on PSX and PS2 in this sort of way.  Not really sure how the loader could be responsible though...




I fixed my problem... All your suppose to do is run the game in mios patch i forgot the name but that helps... I was able to run Twilight Princess And True Crime Streets Of LA with my saves.. not at first but then i thought of running it under that option. Hope this helps.


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 10, 2009)

Can someone that has Mios8 Pm me i need to ask you something.


----------



## christianbran (Feb 10, 2009)

wiigator u are god!


----------



## mtalica (Feb 10, 2009)

Just so I am clear; are we not allowed to mention roms here at all, or just cant post stuff like "get roms here?"


----------



## banchan (Feb 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> banchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer


----------



## Fye_DX (Feb 10, 2009)

Cyman said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MultiGameISOCreator.exe DOES work with DVD9 (Just like GCOS Multigame Loader), and I had no problem making the ISO file and burning it. The problem is Wiigator's Loader itself, it will not read the burned DVD9. Tried it twice with 2 diferent DVD9. It even started making some weird stuff onscreen, like greenbars on the loader itself (Before booting the game, which I could because the loader would not detect the DVD)
Yeah, you can just use the gcm files with MultiGameISOCreator.exe, no need to rename/change the extension. I just said that because some people ask if they can 'convert' gcto to iso and stuff like that... =P


----------



## trio3 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thankyou Very Much Wiigater for this!

I cannot wait to play Starfox assault.


----------



## squaremast (Feb 10, 2009)

Im on the last stage


----------



## Levente (Feb 10, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Both patched MIOS support loading of GameCube DOLs over memory from Wii mode. "rungcbackup" loads "gcbackuplauncher" this way. Any in the MIOS inlcuded "gcbackuplauncher" will not start.
> 
> How to have both my and Waninkokos loader:
> 
> ...



How is the GC Homebrew loading possible?
If I installed waninoko's cMIOS is it possible to uninstall with WiiGator's MIOS Patcher?


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 10, 2009)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, well I ain't into this so.. xD


----------



## kilgoretraut (Feb 10, 2009)

To add to the compatibility wiki:  Unlike claims there, both NTSC-U Baten Kaitos and Killer 7 work for me when loaded using the B button (mios patcher) option.  Initially, I did experience the red screen error mentioned in the PAL version of Killer 7 on the wiki, but running from/with Mios patcher fixed the issue entirely.


Edit:  Also, Killer7 might appear to freeze on the initial green screen, but patience proves that the game loads properly after a fairly considerable delay (maybe 10 seconds).


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2009)

kilgoretraut said:
			
		

> To add to the compatibility wiki:  Unlike claims there, both NTSC-U Baten Kaitos and Killer 7 work for me when loaded using the B button (mios patcher) option.  Initially, I did experience the red screen error mentioned in the PAL version of Killer 7 on the wiki, but running from/with Mios patcher fixed the issue entirely.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Also, Killer7 might appear to freeze on the initial green screen, but patience proves that the game loads properly after a fairly considerable delay (maybe 10 seconds).


You don't need to post that here
You can edit the wiki yourself


----------



## Zalda (Feb 10, 2009)

THPS 4 NTSC-U on a PAL WII?


----------



## HaXXeR (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone else having a strange problem with the R button not working properly? It only triggers when i push it all the way down and then it only registers as a slight touch. 

It seems this only occurs with the games loaded with this, the original games work fine so it's probably not the controller.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 10, 2009)

HaXXeR said:
			
		

> Anyone else having a strange problem with the R button not working properly? It only triggers when i push it all the way down and then it only registers as a slight touch.
> 
> It seems this only occurs with the games loaded with this, the original games work fine so it's probably not the controller.



Did u press the R-Button while the game started?
The Cube callibrated the Controler while booting up. 
So if u pressed the analog sticks of buttons
the might be not in their right positions (decallibrated).

Try pressing X+Y+start+select for 3 Seconds in the game... 
This should re-callibrate the controller.


----------



## neonix (Feb 10, 2009)

The best possible thing that can come of this is support for the classic controller in GC mode.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 10, 2009)

Um...Can someone add True Crime Streets of LA(NTSC-U) on the working list.

Edit: Never mind i just added it...


----------



## kilgoretraut (Feb 10, 2009)

I added my comments about Killer 7 and the original Baten Kaitos but they were both edited away almost instantly.  I really think that people who are unable to properly install the necessary files and burn to good media should somehow be screened from the wiki process.  Just kidding there, but I'm a little bitter that my experience is somehow invalidated by someone who I really suspect isn't following instructions.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 10, 2009)

You never added the Killer 7 comments, I just checked what you did. The Betan Kaitors comments are still there.

And people RARELY read the rules around here, someone just posted a new game and started the confirmed at 1, when no one has actually confirmed it (So it should be at 0)

And Kilgoretraut, I'm guessing on what you did since no one else edited the Baten Kaitor section anytime soon.


----------



## kilgoretraut (Feb 10, 2009)

@Golfman

I did edit properly and saw that the changes were made.  More recently I noticed a new set of changes including the removal of my data and went back to edit again.  During the edit the wiki informed me that someone else was editing the same section simultaneously, so I bowed out and will wait until later to add more info.


----------



## bob1342678 (Feb 10, 2009)

cant figure out how to edit the wiki, but pokemon channel mainn disk or something doesnt work at all with any boot methods


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm probably looking at the wrong IP address then.

Did you write:

"Goes to black screen after picking New Game then does nothing" On Baten Kaitos?

and 
"Use patched MIOS to launch. Long green screen delay, but it will pass." on Killer 7?


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 10, 2009)

hey i just burnt a gcos multigame dvd with three games on it and every time i try to push boot dvd it says press a then once i push a it returns to the main menu


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 10, 2009)

TY VERY MUCH Wii Gator!!!!!! i just got 230 extra dvd's i'll be testing


----------



## patrickv (Feb 10, 2009)

hi, im not sure where to post this, so ill just do it here. i downloaded a gc game off net which has 3 parts, and when i extract, its around 600mb iso, is that ok, would it be like a shrunk version of the image? thanks for the help.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 10, 2009)

patrickv said:
			
		

> i downloaded a gc game off net


That's all thats needed to send you *RICK ROLL BROWSER HIJACK*


----------



## kilgoretraut (Feb 10, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> I'm probably looking at the wrong IP address then.
> 
> Did you write:
> 
> ...



The killer 7 one is mine, but not the other.  Those came from the same IP??


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah according to the history.

Actually screwed up checking the Baten one, you wrote:

"Use patched MIOS launcher option"

I'm still checking what happened to them.

Keep playing Baten Kaitos, someone else says it freezes randomly ingame

And all your edits are still there, however I alphabetized some stuff so you might have missed it.


----------



## gameshark (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks Wiigator and i hope you could iron out the wrinkels.


----------



## Cooler89 (Feb 10, 2009)

i installed waninkoko installer CMIOS everything installs fine... but for some reason when i boot through disc channel i get a boot menu to insert a disc i press a and nothing happens but when i try to load it through backup launcher wiigators.. i can select the games that i have burned through multiiso creater but on his when i press B to reload i get nothing it goes green and then nothing happens any ideas?


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 10, 2009)

Levente said:
			
		

> How is the GC Homebrew loading possible?
> If I installed waninoko's cMIOS is it possible to uninstall with WiiGator's MIOS Patcher?



Homebrew can be loaded using:

1. Wii GameCube Hombrew Launcher OR
2. Wii Homebrew Launcher

Both methods should work. My patched MIOS include the dolloader needed by these launchers.

You should be able to uninstall Waninkoko's cMIOS using my MIOS Patcher.


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 10, 2009)

wiigator can u give me any help with my problem


----------



## Tanas (Feb 10, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Levente said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think that the audiofix is possible through software?


----------



## Cooler89 (Feb 11, 2009)

anyone got the gamecube multidisc iso to run from disc channel using CIOSCorp and selecting on which game to play?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 11, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fstfix is a software which can apply the audiofix to an image...
or did u mean "on the fly"?


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 11, 2009)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> wiigator can u give me any help with my problem



Did you put a GCOS image within a GCOS image? This is not supported. What you see is the booted GCOS on the screen, right?

@cooler89: Are the games reported to work in the wiki?

I don't know if fstfix fix the audio problem. Someone need to try it.


----------



## SirPrize (Feb 11, 2009)

One of the most awesome homebrews i've seen since the GBA emulator.
Props.


----------



## MBond42 (Feb 11, 2009)

After using the MIOS installer, I selected v8 and added support for the disk channel. After the installation, I got my burned copy of Super Smash Bros Melee to work. However, when I tried to play an actual retail gamecube game, the backup loader intervened and said that it couldn't read the disk. So, I tried to go to the installer again and press B instead of A on the parameters I set up to uninstall that patch. After I did this, I found that I got a black screen when trying to load my retail game. Then, I went into AnyTitleDeleter and deleted the only MIOS file that was on there, thinking that it was the MIOS that I had just installed. It wasn't. It was the system file responsible for playing GameCube games, if I'm not mistaken. Anyhow, I was hoping someone could provide me with a method on how to install this lost MIOS and also on how to play retail and backup gamecube games on the same system. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ilive2frag (Feb 11, 2009)

Quick question, is it normal for the launcher to freeze like 25% of the time and the screen (the green gamecube logo) to distort?


----------



## OneUp (Feb 11, 2009)

MBond42 said:
			
		

> After using the MIOS installer, I selected v8 and added support for the disk channel. After the installation, I got my burned copy of Super Smash Bros Melee to work. However, when I tried to play an actual retail gamecube game, the backup loader intervened and said that it couldn't read the disk. So, I tried to go to the installer again and press B instead of A on the parameters I set up to uninstall that patch. After I did this, I found that I got a black screen when trying to load my retail game. Then, I went into AnyTitleDeleter and deleted the only MIOS file that was on there, thinking that it was the MIOS that I had just installed. It wasn't. It was the system file responsible for playing GameCube games, if I'm not mistaken. Anyhow, I was hoping someone could provide me with a method on how to install this lost MIOS and also on how to play retail and backup gamecube games on the same system. Thank you in advance!
> 
> You need to find a mios wad and install it using wad manager.  RVL-mios-v8.wad is the latest I think, but you could also do v4 for AR.  I just tried a retail metroid prime, and it said error, but then booted it regularly.  If you get sound but no image this is a problem with starfall/preloader having gc region free enabled.  Note though that backups from other regions will still have this problem with region free disabled.
> 
> ...



That happened to me when I burned an image under 1 gb. (which is not compatible with this launcher)  If it actually works sometimes, then keep in mind this is a beta.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, just a quick question here, can I toss the GCN backups on just any DVD or must they be on mini-DVDs? My cousin is gonna back his up, and I don't want to have to get miniDVDs since I have DVDs and CDs laying around @[email protected];


----------



## Ilive2frag (Feb 11, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Hey, just a quick question here, can I toss the GCN backups on just any DVD or must they be on mini-DVDs? My cousin is gonna back his up, and I don't want to have to get miniDVDs since I have DVDs and CDs laying around @[email protected];




Please read this thread, it has been confirmed many times that dvdrs will work.


----------



## live2play (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone been able to get Action Replay to work with GCN backups?  Is there any other way to use this backup launcher with codes from other systems like WiiRD?


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 11, 2009)

What does it mean  homebrew DOL loading in Waninkoko's mios?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 11, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> blitzer320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already tested fstfix and it didnt work, I think that the audiofix is the reason why a lot of the none working games dont work.


Here is a list of games that need the audiofix to run correctly, I think that its to much of a coincidence that nearly all the none working games are listed there.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 11, 2009)

I tried a shrunk/scrubbed Animal Crossing game (139MB) with all video modes and I'm getting a black/green/random colorful dots screens. My question is, do scrubbed games not work, did I burn or do something wrong, or is it a video mode problem? Btw I'm using the rest of the Wii at 480p.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Some scrubbed games do not work right. I don't use the scrubbed games at all. I recommend you the unscrubbed ones such as 1.3gb is correct.


----------



## Cxprt (Feb 11, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Hey, just a quick question here, can I toss the GCN backups on just any DVD or must they be on mini-DVDs? My cousin is gonna back his up, and I don't want to have to get miniDVDs since I have DVDs and CDs laying around @[email protected];


lol only purpose for miniDVDs was for gamecube backups to be played on the gamecube.... Essentially they are the same as full size discs only diff is a reduced capacity due to the smaller size.
Thus far I have used both Memorex +R DVDs and TDK -R DVDs both with equal success. The +R's don't even have to be set with DVD-ROM booktype.... as they still work reguardless.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Feb 11, 2009)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> I tried a shrunk/scrubbed Animal Crossing game (139MB) with all video modes and I'm getting a black/green/random colorful dots screens. My question is, do scrubbed games not work, did I burn or do something wrong, or is it a video mode problem? Btw I'm using the rest of the Wii at 480p.



You should try to fix the Iso with Reloc 2 or fstfix.
There are 2 methods of "scrubbing" for Cube-Games. 

1. Shrinking the ISO(e.g. GCM-Util): The size of the ISO will be changed. Files
in the iso change their position 
--> bad

2. Garbage Striping(Reloc 2, GC-Tool, etc.): It's like the thing Wii-Scrubber does with Wii-ISOs. Garbage in the ISO will be replaced by 00h. The size of the ISO will stay the same as before. the files in the ISOs stay on their positions. - advantage: good to compress(with WinRar, 7z, etc.) 
--> good/neutral

Some games don't like to get Shrinked/Gabage Striped. It's a try and error thing...


----------



## Rod_Hull (Feb 11, 2009)

Ilive2frag said:
			
		

> Quick question, is it normal for the launcher to freeze like 25% of the time and the screen (the green gamecube logo) to distort?



This also has happened to me from time to time - probably about the same percentage - sometimes it works beautifully, and at others it'll hang and the screen corrupts - a reboot usually fixes it.

FYI I'm using a PAL Wii with component cables set at 480p in the Wii System Settings - I use multi-game PAL discs created with Multigame ISO Creator 3.3.4F


----------



## OSW (Feb 11, 2009)

Rod_Hull said:
			
		

> Ilive2frag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this tends to happen when you reboot your wii in gc mode (by pressing the power button, u know how it resets instead of powering off) and then try to start gc mode again.
Make sure you power off and on your wii and you should be good to go pretty much every time.


----------



## Tonyryu (Feb 11, 2009)

I would like to know if it's possible, in next version, to add the link with GC backup launcher and the Wii network interface? Because, actually, it's not possible to play online with PSO or Mario Kart Double Dash.

(I'm French, Sorry for my very bad English)


----------



## Daviex (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello to all, i'm backup Metal Gear Solid The Twin Snake CD 1 & CD 2 In Multigame And Out of Multigame, but on moment to insert CD 2, the game go to error and not continue, can anyone help me? Help to all


----------



## Irixion (Feb 11, 2009)

I love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THANK YOU. If only there were more people like you.


Edit: I used a lot of yous didn't I


----------



## xasmir (Feb 11, 2009)

does the 480p work for anyone and if yes which ver. mios did you use?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> Hello to all, i'm backup Metal Gear Solid The Twin Snake CD 1 & CD 2 In Multigame And Out of Multigame, but on moment to insert CD 2, the game go to error and not continue, can anyone help me? Help to all


Sorry to disappoint you, but you can't change discs ingame.
The only way possible would be booting the game with disc 2
but that doesn't work with every game


----------



## kilgoretraut (Feb 11, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Sorry to disappoint you, but you can't change discs ingame.
> The only way possible would be booting the game with disc 2
> but that doesn't work with every game



Is there any conceivable way of patching this?  I ask this to people with some programming skills.


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 11, 2009)

anyone tried resident evil code veronica x (pal version)?
gives me a black screen before intro on disc 2


----------



## fgsfdsyo (Feb 11, 2009)

Confirming that even with FSTFIX, Ikaruga's crash still occurs.


----------



## doobwii (Feb 11, 2009)

I see Waninkoko has released a new "Custom MIOS rev02" today.
In his news he states: "Custom MIOS rev02 and MenuPatcher v1.1 released! Many fixes and compatibility increased"
They are two separate programs.


----------



## Irixion (Feb 11, 2009)

All of my games have saving issues..I hope this will be fixed if and when the new release arrives : /. Is there a reason for this? >_>

Edit: Read this somewhere: "To convert an origonal save file to work you will need gcmm 1.0 to copy the save file and any hex editor(google) then just zero out the first 6 charactors by putting 12 "0" (without the ") on the hex side (THIS WORKS WITH JUST ABOUT EVER OTHER GAME TOO) "

Why do you need to do that?


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm having trouble getting a multi-game iso'd DVD-R to boot any of the other games. it currently only loads the first game. I'm not sure if I did it wrong, or if I'm not using the software properly.
Edit: ......I'm Retarded, nevermind. lol


----------



## Dorm3nt (Feb 12, 2009)

First off thanks a lot for this and all your other projects, Waninkoko and Wiigator, you guys really are brilliant, think i said so on a few other sites but not this one.. yet, anyways i just tried updating from wiigators cmios to waninkoko's rev2, just noticed it on his site, now my problem is (and i read a few things about memory cards and multigame disks earlier in the post, just not this particular problem sorry if it already came up) so after i upgraded the mios after uninstalling the old patched one(unsure if necissary but better safe than screwed) so problem now is, the exact same multi disks saves, won't show up, went back to wiigator's for a now, hope someone can shed some light on the situation, i wont' bother speculating cause i prolly have not a clue about whats doin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






keep up the good work! or take a break? u guys deserve some time off after all these goods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dorm3nt


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if SONY HANDYCAM MINI DVD-R is ok? I am really worry because of the word "HANDYCAM" labels on the discs. It doesn't matter --- or does it ?


----------



## juanahx (Feb 12, 2009)

joao_campos said:
			
		

> anyone tried resident evil code veronica x (pal version)?
> gives me a black screen before intro on disc 2


OMG, finally someone got the same problem as me.
The same problem also happend on NTSC-U version.
The disc 2 black screen problem happened on not only resident evil code veronica x but also resident evil 1.


----------



## patrickv (Feb 12, 2009)

hi does anyone have multigame iso creator working on vista? cos it says for the requirements windows xp anad 2.0 net framework or whatever


----------



## Ilive2frag (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm using Multigame Iso Creator v3.2.4F+ and it works perfectly on vista.


----------



## patrickv (Feb 12, 2009)

btw, what program can you use to make a multigame disc with wii AND GC isos, like in waninkoko's vid?

*Posts merged*



			
				Ilive2frag said:
			
		

> I'm using Multigame Iso Creator v3.2.4F+ and it works perfectly on vista.



thanks for the info


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 12, 2009)

I repeat:

Does anyone know if SONY HANDYCAM MINI DVD-R is ok? I am really worry because of the word "HANDYCAM" labels on the discs. It doesn't matter --- or does it ?


----------



## live2play (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought that I had posted this yesterday, but it didn't show up.

It may be possible to use gc-tool to extract the "Apploader" from a GCN game that is compatible with the GCN Backup Loader, load the ISO file for the game that doesn't work (e.g. Kirby Air Ride), replace the Apploader in that ISO with the working one and then burn the new, modified ISO.  This worked for me in the past when trying to boot GCN backups via other methods.


If anyone is able to try this, please let me know.


----------



## Billydick888 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey, so i got a problem with my GC loader, I installed everything, correctly, but when i go to load a game, i get a Green screen kinda looks like the lawn from Paperboy nes, has a bunch of dots. Any ideas as to why its happening? and thats when i tried booting in NTSC, My wii usually resets any other way i try it. Anyone?!


----------



## dottor_male (Feb 12, 2009)

Ilive2frag said:
			
		

> I'm using Multigame Iso Creator v3.2.4F+ and it works perfectly on vista.


Same here in Vista Business X64.
Even Gcos works (the original command line version).
If requires .NET 2.0, well... just install .NET Framework 2.0!


----------



## seriouscirrus (Feb 12, 2009)

It seems that my controller doesn't work in miospatcher. I have a small bigben gamecube controller.
Is that the reason it doesn't work 'cause it works fine when i play original gamecube games.

Thank you,
seriouscirrus


----------



## OSW (Feb 12, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I repeat:
> 
> Does anyone know if SONY HANDYCAM MINI DVD-R is ok? I am really worry because of the word "HANDYCAM" labels on the discs. It doesn't matter --- or does it ?



Can't say I've tried that exact disk, but it shouldn't matter the name or brand, as long as it is mini DVD-R.

The largest usage of mini DVD-Rs seems to be in video recorders  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but they will work for anything.


----------



## Levente (Feb 12, 2009)

The best mini-dvds for burning a gamecube backup have the manufacturer ID RITEK G04. Like Fuji mini dvds.

You can check the manufacturer ID with DVD Identifer.
http://dvd.identifier.cdfreaks.com/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, I will get SONY mini dvd-r soon. Thanks guys.


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 12, 2009)

juanahx said:
			
		

> joao_campos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm still finishing disc 1 on resident evil remake after i've finished i'll tell you something, i have the original resident evil but my disc one got all messed up and stopes working, so if the backup disc2 doesn´t work i wiil try the original disc2


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 12, 2009)

I tried Ikaruga. The game prints some strange strings. I want to know if this is valid Japanese or just a buggy debug output. At least I want to know what the last message means (this is printed shortly before "Error occured" is displayed). It doesn't seem to be a correct UTF-8.


```
—Ìˆæ‰ð•ú
?³?í?I—¹-2136818816
```

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RKI4OV7I

You need to extract the file with the program gunzip (included in mingw/msys).


----------



## Irixion (Feb 13, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Okay, I will get SONY mini dvd-r soon. Thanks guys.




I burned mine onto normal DVD-Rs and it works fine


----------



## kykiske (Feb 13, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> I tried Ikaruga. The game prints some strange strings. I want to know if this is valid Japanese or just a buggy debug output. At least I want to know what the last message means (this is printed shortly before "Error occured" is displayed). It doesn't seem to be a correct UTF-8.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Well... thats not japanese, that output is from the debugger that cant recognize the text format. Why dont u try another debugger?


----------



## Rod_Hull (Feb 13, 2009)

Rod_Hull said:
			
		

> cr08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WIND WAKER BUG!!!! *SERIOUS**

Oh dear - a real shame - the problem came back again as soon as I went into another proper dungeon. After leaving the Forbidden Fortress dungeon, it all returned to normal - whilst sailing the map displayed correctly, but when I started the next dungeon proper (Dragon Roost Cavern) as soon as I got the dungeon map, I tried again - exactly the same thing. This really is a major bug IMO - using the map in large dungeons is crucial in Zelda games...at the moment, you can't use it at all really...

I notice that it's marked *GREEN* in the compatability list - I'd be tempted to mark it *ORANGE* purely on the basis that the dungeon map is more or less compulsory later in the game if you want to play it properly without cheating and resorting to a walkthrough etc.

Has anyone managed to find out a way to overcome this? Different CIOS, perhaps? I'm using patched v5 (done through Wiigator's app included with the loader).


----------



## banchan (Feb 13, 2009)

About PAL backups on NTSC Wii.
Super Mario Sunshine works great but it's in English, no possibility to change other languages ?


----------



## alp63 (Feb 13, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> I tried Ikaruga. The game prints some strange strings. I want to know if this is valid Japanese or just a buggy debug output. At least I want to know what the last message means (this is printed shortly before "Error occured" is displayed). It doesn't seem to be a correct UTF-8.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



This is valid Japanese. (shift-jis code)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This means

unload (or free)
successful completion-2136818816


----------



## Soplox (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a preloader issue, ok i had softmii 9.5 installed in my Wii and everything fine, and i selected that everytime i turn on my wii it boot preloader 0.27(cuz my RESET button doesnt work) But after I installed the Mios Patcher for the NGC Backup Loader (i installed Mios v0.4 with rungcbackups + Wii Backup Launcer) everytime i turn on my wii preloader doesn't appear anymore. I have tried every Mios Version (0.4, 0.5, 0.8) but nothing I even run Any Region Changer mod5 1.1b and installed a new, fresh 3.2U and installed softmii 1.0 but preloader does not appear. What i'm doing wrong? What i should do? Can someone help me?


----------



## SilverSurfR (Feb 13, 2009)

darkdsguy said:
			
		

> I have a preloader issue, ok i had softmii 9.5 installed in my Wii and everything fine, and i selected that everytime i turn on my wii it boot preloader 0.27(cuz my RESET button doesnt work) But after I installed the Mios Patcher for the NGC Backup Loader (i installed Mios v0.4 with rungcbackups + Wii Backup Launcer) everytime i turn on my wii preloader doesn't appear anymore. I have tried every Mios Version (0.4, 0.5, 0.8) but nothing I even run Any Region Changer mod5 1.1b and installed a new, fresh 3.2U and installed softmii 1.0 but preloader does not appear. What i'm doing wrong? What i should do? Can someone help me?



I don't know what your problem was in the beginning, but after you ARC'd and installed 3.2u again, preloader was overwritten with your sysmenu. You can reinstall it to get it back.

Edit... I read it over and you said you installed Softmii after you used Any Region Changer. I'm assuming preloader was reinstalled here. You'll probably need to run preloader hacks remover to reset the preloader options. try that, and maybe look for help on the forums as this doesn't seem to really be a GC Loader issue.


----------



## HIMFan (Feb 13, 2009)

So I have a very strange problem that I can't see that anyone has had yet.  I installed the mios(v8) and set it to gcbackuplauncher + Wiigator Backup Launcher.  Now I can't play any Wii backups through the Gamma Launcher.  What's more, I completely uninstalled everything and went to remod my Wii (to only play Wii backups) and went I get to the part where I need to install the cIOS r7 it just sits on the screen where it says Press A to continue or press any other button to restart Wii.  My controller stays on and I can't press ANY button, I have to get up and completely turn it off.  Please, help, lol.


----------



## kykiske (Feb 13, 2009)

HIMFan said:
			
		

> So I have a very strange problem that I can't see that anyone has had yet.  I installed the mios(v8) and set it to gcbackuplauncher + Wiigator Backup Launcher.  Now I can't play any Wii backups through the Gamma Launcher.  What's more, I completely uninstalled everything and went to remod my Wii (to only play Wii backups) and went I get to the part where I need to install the cIOS r7 it just sits on the screen where it says Press A to continue or press any other button to restart Wii.  My controller stays on and I can't press ANY button, I have to get up and completely turn it off.  Please, help, lol.



That just happened to a friend... So we installed waninkoko cios rev7 through wad manager (so u need to have cios rev7 wad) and then we installed a backup launcher channel (as when run fron homebrew resulted in a weird problem... the menu wasnt show, we couldnt do anything).


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 13, 2009)

Rod_Hull said:
			
		

> Rod_Hull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, so far there is no solution to this problem. It's on green because in the opinion of the people that confirmed it before you, the dungeon map is unimportant. I've gotten through the first 4 dungeons without it just fine. Now, if the SEA map wasn't readable, then we'd have a problem.

Just wait a month and maybe someone will have a fix.


----------



## HIMFan (Feb 13, 2009)

kykiske said:
			
		

> HIMFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I had the no menu problem BEFORE, thats why I tried to reinstall all of this stuff...I have NO idea what to do.  I can play gamecube games...but no Wii games.


----------



## HIMFan (Feb 13, 2009)

To everyone who had the problem that I had, I just installed RiskiiMod2.0 and it fixed it.  The only problem is that i can't play any of my old patched games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So maybe an actual answer will pop up for this issue and it can be fully fixed, but at least I can play SOME of my Wii games.


----------



## WiiPower (Feb 13, 2009)

HIMFan said:
			
		

> To everyone who had the problem that I had, I just installed RiskiiMod2.0 and it fixed it.  The only problem is that i can't play any of my old patched games
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have guessed your problem was caused by a gamecube memory card in slot 2. And you should be able to run Gamma when you have Risikiimod installed. But anyway i thought SoftMii is the new version of Riskiimod, so why do you install it?


----------



## HIMFan (Feb 13, 2009)

I did, i'm just used to calling it Riskiimod, idk.  And I DID have a memory card in Slot B, idk what the heck I was thinking thanks for the help!


----------



## girugamarc (Feb 14, 2009)

=/ I get an error code when I try to customize the MIOS


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 14, 2009)

I was wondering if the GBA to GC cords are compatible with this backup launcher yet. If it isnt, I would recommend trying to get it working (sometime) so that those who downloaded Four Swords Adventures can actually make use of it  

(or any other game people download that need to use one)


----------



## timishu (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually, I don't think that the GBA cables for the gamecube are compatible with the Wii at all. Sorry.


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 14, 2009)

I've tried it with windwaker, it worked for me on the wii.


----------



## mattsslug (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey guys a little help please!
I've used the wii backup loader without problems!

When trying to start a gamecube game with this one my TV goes blank like it has lost the signal from the wii! This happens after selecting the option of screen mode for the loader! I've tried a couple games that are on the compatibility list as working, in all the screen modes i can select, still the same result!

hopefully something simple i'm missin!


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 14, 2009)

mattsslug said:
			
		

> Hey guys a little help please!
> I've used the wii backup loader without problems!
> 
> When trying to start a gamecube game with this one my TV goes blank like it has lost the signal from the wii! This happens after selecting the option of screen mode for the loader! I've tried a couple games that are on the compatibility list as working, in all the screen modes i can select, still the same result!
> ...



Have you tried re-patching the mios? Maybe it didn't go through the first time. Also, at what part exactly does your screen go blank, after you choose to load a game or when you load the gc-launcher. What exactly are you using to load the gc games, and what media are you burning to(brand, type of dvd). The more we know, the better we can help.


----------



## mattsslug (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for quick response!

Yeh i've repatched the mios twice to be sure!
The screen goes blank just after i press a button to select the screen type for the game e.g Press A button for auto or L for PAL 60!
I'm using Wii GameCube Backup Launcher 0.1 Theta!
The DVD media i'm using is the same i've used for the wii backups as i have had no problems with them at all! Its TDK brand DVD +R with the book type set to DVD-ROM in imageburn, i have been burning at 4x!


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 14, 2009)

From what I've read, +R doesn't seem to work at all with GameCube Backup Launcher 0.1 Theta, but I may have read wrong. That could be your problem. Also, the mios patcher is a little vague, if you try a network install, and it doesn't connect, it still says it's patched, so make sure that's not happening, and try a dvd-r


----------



## mattsslug (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll give the patcher another go and keep an eye on it!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## snarfoogle (Feb 14, 2009)

When installing the MIOS from the internet, it says "failed to allocate buffer for encrypted content, size was 408". Can I fix this from my Wii, or will I have to manually download the files? Hopefully I can fix this without having to get to a computer with SD card support.
Also, I'm reinstalling the MIOS because the GC backup launcher was kicking me back to the Health & Safety warning screen. That was a MIOS problem, right?


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 14, 2009)

Just get the files and use FTPii, or whatever it is.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 14, 2009)

mattsslug: try using the B button (use patched mios) at the selection screen to load your game. Hold down B button again as game loads to get 480P, if its compatible. I had the same issue when using the R button at the selection screen to get 480P - just a blank screen.


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 14, 2009)

Wiigator, I would suggest trying to add GBA - GC cable support to the backup launcher support whenever you can.


(awesome work man, you guys made my Wii amazing. I probably would have sold mine a long time ago if it wasn't for your stuff. keep up the awesome work)


Edit: Also, i've seemed to notice that using the backup channel creates a second save file entirely for the same type of game.

Windwaker without the backup channel created one, and Windwaker with the backup channel created it's own entire save file.

I was wondering if that was an issue you couldn't work around, or if you intended to do that.


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 14, 2009)

darkSlayerEX: To convert an original save file to work you will need gcmm 1.0 to copy the save file and any hex editor (google) then just zero out the first 6 characters by putting 12 "0" (without the ") on the hex side (THIS WORKS WITH JUST ABOUT EVERY GAME). Hopefully, there will be a fix for this in a later version ...maybe Iota.


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 14, 2009)

Buzbee: Do you know anything about the GBA to GC support? apparently it doesn't work right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2009)

I've got a problem..... I can't seem to install the ios patch.... It comes up with an error. It says bad hash at the bottom when i try to install the patch. Also when i try to start the  GC backup launcher it will restart the wii before i can select the game region. This is most likely due to not being able to install the patch properly. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 14, 2009)

DarkSlayerEX: I don't know about GBA to GC support and I doubt it will be a priority anytime soon. I am hoping for Action Replay support for backups. I already created a program for support for original GC games using patched dols and Mega Man's GC homebrew loader. The actual discs themselves are blocked by firmware but the dols still work. I am hoping they can incoporate this soon so it can work with backups. We just have to learn to wait, something I and most of the other posters hate to do :0. Apparently, they have "lives" and just don't drop everything to cater to our needs. GO FIGURE.

http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5385

I've tested the above with the newer Custom MIOS Installer (rev 03) by Waninkoko/WiiGator which uses RVL-mios-v8.wad using network install and it still works. No need to install RVL-mios-v5.wad.out.wad.


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 14, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> DarkSlayerEX: I don't know about GBA to GC support and I doubt it will be a priority anytime soon. I am hoping for Action Replay support for backups. I already created a program for support for original GC games using patched dols and Mega Man's GC homebrew loader. The actual discs themselves are blocked by firmware but the dols still work. I am hoping they can incoporate this soon so it can work with backups. We just have to learn to wait, something I and most of the other posters hate to do :0. Apparently, they have "lives" and just don't drop everything to cater to our needs. GO FIGURE.
> 
> http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5385
> 
> I've tested the above with the newer Custom MIOS Installer (rev 03) by Waninkoko/WiiGator which uses RVL-mios-v8.wad using network install and it still works. No need to install RVL-mios-v5.wad.out.wad.



I didn't say I was in a hurry. I was making a suggestion =P


----------



## DarkZBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

The mIos installer doesnt work. 
It says:

restarting -1017?

Is there any other mios installer?


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 15, 2009)

yes waninkoko's. 

http://wii.waninkoko.info/downloads/cMIOS_rev3-Installer.zip


----------



## cerebus (Feb 15, 2009)

DarkZBoy said:
			
		

> The mIos installer doesnt work.
> It says:
> 
> restarting -1017?
> ...




reinstall cios 249 and then try, it will work



Ok now my problem

I have Curious George GC (of course I had to have problem with my son's favorite game) use to save no problem with original before custom MIOS, made a copy tried it and it hangs on the checking memory card, so I tried without works fine but no save. Since I have the original I thought it didn't matter but it does the same thing with the original, I tried deleting the savegame but it just hangs on the checking memory card. All other games work fine. Will try getting a new card to see if it works. Now my question is: did the custom MIOS or backups of game did something to my memory card that makes that game not recognise it anymore?

Thanx all, and big thanx to WiiGator


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 15, 2009)

cerebus: I think I just answered that. Go to previous page and look at my response to DarkSlayerEX. Maybe that will help.


----------



## cerebus (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried gcmm but it saw no save game on my memorycard (gave me a no card --3 message), so that's when I deleted my save game to see if it could make a new one


----------



## Buzbee (Feb 15, 2009)

GCMM currently only works with 3rd party memory cards - No Nintendo ones.


----------



## Madatsubomi (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been toying around with this and was curious about something..

Was trying to load Paper Mario Thousand Year Door (Super Paper Mario 2 La Puerta Milenaria), of course this was the PAL version. (Spanish one?) I'm assuming PAL covers the region and language change. Though I get a black screen even though I can hear the audio in the background. I checked the compatibility list and see that it works. 

Aside from that I don't know much else and I gave a few searches to no avail.
I have yet to try any other GCN backups I have yet, need to back them up still. >_>;

Am I doing something wrong or is this due to the region?


----------



## DarkeoX (Feb 15, 2009)

How many times did you try ? The first time i tried to launch MP 2 Echoes on a multi game disc, the loader crashed, and right after i installed de cMIOS, the Gamma Loader also crashed, but the both worked after that, [email protected] said sometimes for unknown reasons, the loader crashes...


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 15, 2009)

Madatsubomi said:
			
		

> Though I get a black screen even though I can hear the audio in the background.



PAL and NTSC games have different video settings, so only some TVs can properly display both. However you can force the video mode except I can't for the life of me remember how right now.


----------



## Madatsubomi (Feb 15, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Madatsubomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you hold B on the Gamecube controller as you start the program. 

I'm using the Custom MIOS as well, v3. Couldn't find the proper WAD file so I made my own out of the DOL file. 

Have selected the auto detect feature, tried forceloading NTSC and the various other options. Going to try them a few more times, it either randomly crashes which is to be expected by the earlier post. Reboots to the Wii Menu, which it seems to have stopped doing and just the no video feed once more. Green screen of nothingness too. Will play around with it a little more. *Rather determined to get this working.*


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 15, 2009)

Wario World crashes for me constantly, even when the compatibility says that version works

I've tried launching it with all the different region launches, and no luck....


----------



## Levente (Feb 15, 2009)

Strange thing:
If I load V-rally 3 with pressing button B on the GC pad, it freezes after a time, BUT if I load with button A, it does NOT freeze at the ponit where it freeze with loaded option B. But when loaded with with Autodetect it won't  recognise my savestate.


----------



## old_darkness (Feb 15, 2009)

false thread .

delete


----------



## Umbreon999 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm trying to load Paper Mario TTYD and all I get is a black screen, then after a minute it resets. Any solutions?


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Feb 16, 2009)

DarkSlayerEX said:
			
		

> Wario World crashes for me constantly, even when the compatibility says that version works
> 
> I've tried launching it with all the different region launches, and no luck....



you have a bad iso, it happened to me about 4 times, I got a new iso, it worked perfectly.


----------



## araan (Feb 16, 2009)

i've a little problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




after installed wiigator gc launcher (with online way), when i try to play a game, the gc launcher freeze with the black screen, the green cube  and the "gc luncher" on white....
i hear the "tac... tac" .... and i wait until my wii restar......
please help me!!!
sorry for my english


----------



## DarkSlayerEX (Feb 16, 2009)

Shinobi_3 said:
			
		

> DarkSlayerEX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot man.

Edit: .....I'm having a ton of trouble finding a torrent with any activity on it....


----------



## DarkZBoy (Feb 16, 2009)

DarkSlayerEX said:
			
		

> Shinobi_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



goto gamecube downloads, they have fast direct downloads.


and TO EVERYONE READING THIS THAT HAS THE DVD ERROR 345 DO THE FOLLOWING!
______________________________________________________________________________

Alright that error usually appears if the Mios and cIos have not been installed properly, when I had 3.4U, and I tried installing cIos and mIos, Restart -1017 used to come up.
So you need to Downgrade to 3.2 (best for homebrew!).

After downgrading, install REV 7! not Rev 3 , REV 7 as far as I know thats the only one with backup support.

You can download from waninkoko's site, (wii.waninkoko)

after you install rev 7 and mios properly on firmware 3.2 you should have no problem.


----------



## araan (Feb 17, 2009)

the problem is that i've all installed correct... but i can't play the gc launcher...
when i use it... it freeze at the first screen ..and,,, or remain freeze until i turn off the wii... or give me the message "failed error dvd 345"...
i've opened a new thread on the homebrew category where i specify all.... if someone know how to help me... 
sorry for my english


----------



## Lord_P (Feb 18, 2009)

DarkSlayerEX said:
			
		

> Wiigator, I would suggest trying to add GBA - GC cable support to the backup launcher support whenever you can.
> 
> 
> (awesome work man, you guys made my Wii amazing. I probably would have sold mine a long time ago if it wasn't for your stuff. keep up the awesome work)
> ...



About your GBA-GC cable question;
I just got an "OK!" with my Pokémon LG starting a battle against my Colosseum Backup.
So I think it's probably working. (Or at least it is able to read the Leaf Green save.)


----------



## ether2802 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that WiiGator should add Wiimote and classic controll support


----------



## jadaramiro (Feb 18, 2009)

hey wiigator, big thanks from all of us to you.  it was expected and the wait was worth it.  Just one question, when an update comes around for both wii & gc backup launchers, will you make the 2 simultaneous releases to update???


----------



## Trolly (Feb 18, 2009)

Donkey Konga 1, 2 & 3 and Wario World all act as though the Wii has been disconnected when I try and boot. My screen will display (Component disconnected - I use component cables). I've tried forcing all the different video options, and they still don't work.

Weird thing is, half of the games on the MultiGameISO still work fine, and when I first booted Donkey Konga (as soon as I burned it) it worked fine as well :\.


----------



## MHDante (Feb 19, 2009)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Feb 14 2009, 05:26 PM) I've got a problem..... I can't seem to install the ios patch.... It comes up with an error. It says bad hash at the bottom when i try to install the patch. Also when i try to start the  GC backup launcher it will restart the wii before i can select the game region. This is most likely due to not being able to install the patch properly. Thanks in advance!



			
				araan said:
			
		

> i've a little problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, How's it goin!?

I've noticed that these persons share the same problem as me. 

In an effort to better understand the problem, I would like to know why we get the "Bad Hash" message when we try to patch the MIOS.

Thanks in advance, MHDante.


----------



## UnsureButTrying (Feb 19, 2009)

I got this from a different site, and I Pressed X 3 times I was trying to decide whether I wanted just gc compatibility or gc and wii gator, so would I get any issues with it? Also I am unable to save on any game to the wii, would I need a memory card to save, or am I not doing something right?  Sorry to inconvenience anyone with my question, any help is appreciated!

EDIT 

Nvm I found out about the Memory thing guess I do need a GC memory card, ARggggggggg!!! but was still wondering about the X thing.


----------



## sep1i (Feb 19, 2009)

After reading 17 pages I got bored.

I just wanted to know if there is any point at all for me to install/use this, since I have a Wiikey2 modchip and can already play GC games.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 19, 2009)

sep1i said:
			
		

> After reading 17 pages I got bored.
> 
> I just wanted to know if there is any point at all for me to install/use this, since I have a Wiikey2 modchip and can already play GC games.




You just answered your question in your own sentence, there's no reason to get this if you can already play GC Backups.


----------



## sep1i (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you, Sstew


----------



## joao_campos (Feb 19, 2009)

how to change discs?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2009)

joao_campos said:
			
		

> how to change discs?


Games that require two discs don't work cause you can't change disc
Only way is if it saves and can be loaded with the 2nd disc
Else you can only play disc 1


----------



## GSR (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck with the PAL version of Megaman X Command mission? PAL mode kills the signal (no audio either), NTSC gives me the green screen, and booting w/ CMIOS gives me a black screen.

All this is on a 3.3U NTSC Wii.


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, WiiGator, loving your work, man. Finally able to play all the GC games I've missed out on.

One issue though. Can you tighten up the compatibility with .gcm files? My Prince of Persia : Warrior Within was a .gcm file when I compiled it into a multi-iso with the 2 other POP's, both .iso files. I didn't think that it being a .gcm would affect much, the multi-iso creator still recognized it.

Problem is, whenever I want to play POP:WW, it's basically a roulette of booting. There's like a 1/50 chance of it booting, any other time I get a green screen. I've gotten it to boot maybe 4 times out of like the HUNDRED I've tried booting it. I don't really want to rename the file to .iso and burn it again, because that'd waste my last DVD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks and keep doing what you do, man!


----------



## WiiGator (Feb 20, 2009)

I assume that some sectors of your disc are not readable.

Note: There is an update now available http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=136706


----------



## Joshua1022 (Feb 21, 2009)

Could some games that didn't work before can now be played?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 21, 2009)

Joshua1022 said:
			
		

> Could some games that didn't work before can now be played?



Why can't you, you know, read the topic? You're just one click away of finding it out by yourself.


----------



## leeking (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, if I already got a modchip, how do I install this?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 21, 2009)

leeking said:
			
		

> Hi, if I already got a modchip, how do I install this?



What ? It doesn't make a sense.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you already got  a modchip then you don't need it because your modchip will run GameCube backup. This is for non modchip Wii only.


----------



## xmoro (Feb 22, 2009)

Excuse me,i need an information.Does Metal Gear Solid The Twin Snakes Pal version works with the new version of gamecube backup launcher?I know that with the new version it's possible to switch the disc.Anyone knows if it's possible with this game?Thanks


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 22, 2009)

It only works if you do a multigame disc of it.


----------



## xmoro (Feb 22, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> It only works if you do a multigame disc of it.


Please,can you tell me how can i do this multigame disc?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 22, 2009)

xmoro said:
			
		

> Golfman560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The instructions are in here, you can figure it out yourself.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=135336&st=0


----------



## xmoro (Feb 22, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> xmoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.Thank you


----------



## Irixion (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't play Wii backups now. Starts up, then gets a disk cannot be read. refer to manual, blah blah blah. Anyone have a fix for this? :x I did select Wii backup launcher support when patching MIOS


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 22, 2009)

Turn off the Wii backup launcher support and it should work.


----------



## Irixion (Feb 22, 2009)

So I repatch it with the backup launcher support off?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, and there's a newer version by the way.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=136706


----------



## Irixion (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed lol. I'll try it in a bit and tell you how it goes.



Edit: Nope, same deal. Gets a Game disk could not be read error.


----------



## xmoro (Feb 23, 2009)

I need help.i don't know how to switch disc 1 of metal gear solid twin snakes to disc 2.I use multigame disc,but i don't know how to switch the game.Please tell me how to do ç___ç


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 23, 2009)

xmoro said:
			
		

> I need help.i don't know how to switch disc 1 of metal gear solid twin snakes to disc 2.I use multigame disc,but i don't know how to switch the game.Please tell me how to do ç___ç


You use the wrong loader
You have to use GC backup Launcher Xi
On your multigame press Z on the 2nd disc, then boot the 1st one


----------



## skyknight (Feb 24, 2009)

This TOTALLY rocks!  I can't wait to test this one!

Thanks!


----------



## new2wii (Feb 25, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if SONY HANDYCAM MINI DVD-R is ok? I am really worry because of the word "HANDYCAM" labels on the discs. It doesn't matter --- or does it ?


Not 100% sure but I do belive that they are the same disc...
as I have used regular DVD9 in my SONY HANDYCAM.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Feb 25, 2009)

I ran the mios patcher and ran a backup of Mario Sunshine and the Gamecube Backup Launcher said

"Failed to read DVD 345"

I then removed the patch and got rid of the two apps from my card


----------



## new2wii (Feb 27, 2009)

criscoboi said:
			
		

> shred6waves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  1st off Thanks to everyone that had a part in this and the gamma loader,which I do have and works perfect.
What I was wondering does this work with the RockBand Loader ...can anyone confirm it yet for the rest of us?
Because I'm with "criscoboi"  I too will take take Rockband over gamecube compatibility anyday!!!


----------



## patrickv (Feb 27, 2009)

hi does anyone know if alien hominid works on multi disc and as a shrunk image. cos when i start it, theres just a grean box or something, and it stays there. the other games on the disc work.


----------



## blk133 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys, it looks like this thread/blog is more active than the one in Wii Hacking section.  I posted my question 3 days ago and nobody responded to that.

I am not demanding anything, just asking a question...  Maybe somebody knows/heard something.
Does anyone know if there is something in the works to fix "an error has occured..." problem?  Maybe there is fix for that already but I missed it.

Trying to play Midway Arcade Treasure 3, doesn't matter what button I press, it gives me that message, but if I press Start button at the gamecube loader screen, it actually goes one step further and takes me to the game selection menu and then after I pick a game and press (A) to start a game it gives me the same message.

Thanks!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 27, 2009)

The thread in wii-hacking is very active, but if you get no answer its because nobody has an answer

But for your information: that game is just not compatible with the gc launcher
Wait for the next release

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Gam...patibility_List


----------



## blk133 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was the one who put it on that list.  

Thank you for your response!


----------



## new2wii (Mar 7, 2009)

I see that no-one has answered if this works with rockband loader or not...
Maybe I'll get brave and give it a try it won't be today however,so if you know if this works alongside the rockband loader please let us know...I'd really hate to mess something up just for the gcloader...
Again thanks to all of you for the work that you do...you guys rock!!!


----------



## Ekoo1 (Mar 10, 2009)

i cant play battle stadium d.o.n someone can help me pls? i do all in the guide but the screen is only in green i waited like for 10 mins and nothing plz help!!


----------



## cyclogenisis (Mar 11, 2009)

did you run it with "B" looks like you need to use MIOS? ..


----------



## nyboy42 (Mar 16, 2009)

what is the best way to create a multi game disc on a DVD-R?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 18, 2009)

try; GCOS MultiGame Creator V4F


----------



## i.heart.piracy (May 9, 2009)

Hey all.

For some reason the Gamecube Backup Launcher 0.2 isn't working for me.  I installed the MIOS needed to run the launcher, inserted a GC backup I burned onto a Sony DVD-R disc, and it seemed to be working fine until it prompted me to pick what region I wanted; the screen that says "Press X for PAL, press Y for NTSC", etc.

Somehow it's not detecting my GC controller or something, because the launcher is just sitting there doing nothing no matter what button I press.  Is this a MIOS problem, or a controller problem?  I've reinstalled the MIOS several times (one time using the Wii Backup Launcher support and one time without it), and I've even tried switching out controllers but nothing seems to work.  Any ideas?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 9, 2009)

nyboy42 said:
			
		

> what is the best way to create a multi game disc on a DVD-R?



I dont like multi game disc on a DVD-R. I am using mini DVD-R just like real Game Cube mini DVD and they works GREAT!!!


----------



## i.heart.piracy (May 9, 2009)

...okay, so now I'm getting a "Failed to read DVD 263" error if I wait until the GCBL loads to and THEN put my game in.  After that it crashes.

If I try to load it from its own channel, I get various errors involving the launcher freezing and displaying weird colors and the screen gets corrupted before I get prompted to do anything.

Anyone have any ideas on what this could be?  Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LincolnB (May 25, 2009)

Everytime I played the game it will crashed. I don't know what happened. It might be my fault. I will check it out first.

Simulation pret immobilier


----------



## Yamar (Jan 2, 2010)

hello^^

i played 2 games with this backup loader... but sinc the update of cios rev 16 it doesn't boot any game...

i hear the dvd slot, that try to read the disc... but the screen freeze with the screen of the loader...

i treid to install cmios again.. but the same result...


can someone help, pls?


----------



## cloudstrifer (May 19, 2010)

I recorded everything properly and without using the shrink, using DVD5 and DVD9 I missed "3 DVD5 Sony" and "a Ridata DVD9.
My Wii is unlocked with d2ckey, USA and firm 4:02 Homebrew Chanel installed, finally got everything USB Loader and Backup Loader Wii and Game Cube.

The DVD MultiGame boot but does not show the games list, I used "ISO Creator MultiGame v3.4.4F +".
I press "A" on Boot after "A" again and nothing.


Sorry for google english.


----------



## bull-head (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the same problems with multi game disc jb DVD-R..but finally understand that mini DVD-R works better....amazing,,,,


----------

